# the riots in London



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

People are fucking morons that is my opinion.
What do they really feel this will accomplish other than more deaths?
Ignorant douchebags.


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

Scum.

The fact they are getting away with so much shows how pathetic this country really is, and how pathetic the people in it are becoming.


----------



## Whorses (May 23, 2011)

It's disgusting. Nothing calls for that. Nothing, they're not going to get what they want from it. I fear for the human race sometimes.


----------



## wade barrett (May 26, 2010)

the shops across the road from me house are on fire and a bus it is fucking crazy down here


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

Lovely it is, about five minutes in the car from my house..the thing is, no one will say whos doing it, and i know you shouldnt blame one race, but 90 percent are doing it and its the shit areas they come from that they started at and now moving outwards..ridiculous.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

The riots make me even more sick of this country.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Don't forget the shit going down in Birmingham just copying what's happening in London. It's all just stupid and fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

these people are just scum they turned a peaceful protest on saturday night into a riot and has spread to other parts of london. They are just scum burning people's homes , businesses and cars. Most of them are youths aswell and you just gotta think wtf is the point , go do somet with your life instead of being a cunt. They all deserve to get a good kicking when police get hold of em


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

I wish this country allowed for a little police brutality every now and then.
Really the only way they will learn is if one of them gets the shit beat out of them by some police.
But of course if that happened, the media would be all over their ass and they'd have to quit their jobs.


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

Wasnt there a black out last night? Media that is? It is to blame, shit can just spread to easy these days.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Sounds like a bunch of reckless morons who don't understand the landscape or details of what they think they are fighting for.

Sad.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Run them all over with a tank8*D

Seriously though, what exactly are they rioting about? Do they have an actual purpose behind this or are they just being complete fuckheads?


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

I could understand if there was a cause, the guy that got shot by the police had a gun and the police wouldn't just shoot him without multiple warnings or a good reason. 

If anything is to come of this I hope to god it's that some of the paperwork and bureaucracy behind policing is seriously looked at and changed so that real problems can be handled.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

One sky reporter asked a rioter if she was proud of what she was doing she replied with 'Are you proud of your mum?', i think that sums up the level of intelligence amongst the rioters


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

While I'll admit I don't know much about English politics, it seems like a really unfortunate, but predictable situation. When you combine a bunch of undereducated slum-dwellers with huge police cuts, a bad economy, and a generally sense of hopelessness, it is no surprise that people are upset. It only takes a few hotheads to spark the rioting in any one area, and then you get a bunch of opportunistic people stealing stuff and joining the mob just for kicks. The entire situation makes my blood boil though. There is really no excuse for this kind of crap.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

The riots have hit pretty much everywhere I know, and it's all pathetic really. We are supposed to believe that looting and setting fire to shops in Brixton, Croydon, Hackney, etc is a result of a man being killed by police in Tottenham?

It's retarded, it really is.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

fucking chavs


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

at this stage would anyone really complain if the police just mowed them all down with machine guns. Highly unlikely but still


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

a good few protesters will ave a baton cracked over their head or a police dog biting into them I'm sure
we can hope so anyway


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Violent riot time again? Someone pass me the popcorn!


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

Chicharito™ said:


> The riots have hit pretty much everywhere I know, and it's all pathetic really. We are supposed to believe that looting and setting fire to shops in Brixton, Croydon, Hackney, etc is a result of a man being killed by police in Tottenham?
> 
> It's retarded, it really is.


yeah it has nothing to do with that , just scum using something as an excuse to riot but now they are doing it for fun it seems 
apparently is 14 and 15 year olds out as part of it


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

I hope they all get criminal records for life now and can never enjoy life to the full.
Inconsiderate cunts.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

united_07 said:


> One sky reporter asked a rioter if she was proud of what she was doing she replied with 'Are you proud of your mum?', i think that sums up the level of intelligence amongst the rioters


I usually dislike generalizing youth, but these people are absolutely ridiculous. Ruining peoples lives, destroying the image of a country and vandalizing places is pathetic. There is absolutely no condoning these acts

And as for the intelligence of the rioters... they robbed primark. Say no more :lmao

Also, I find it ironic that a reporter in clapham has said that Waterstones was left untouched whilst several other places have been vandalised... like any of these fucks have ever read a book

This is a great advert for London 2012


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

I agree, we need to bring out the tanks, army, tear gas, you know what, no...fuck that

Bring out the MP5s, stun grenades, and a wall of armored troops with charring flamethrowers. Such civil disobedience MUST be quelled with the strongest arms of the law.

Hundreds of their own fucking men and women are dying to bring civilized society to places where this REPULSIVE behavior is COMMONPLACE. Have they no shame!? Their government works hard to protect them, bring them prosperity and jobs! THEY ELECTED THEIR GOVERNMENT! They have NO right to complain. 

Terrorism eats my baby! I love MY BABY! 

These terrorists need to be need to detained and water boarded so we can find out why they hate America, Britain, and the DEMOCRATICALLY ELECTED governments of Pakighanistan & Armenijihad!


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh well at least all the police have to do in a couple of days is arrest anyone whos tops are falling apart, thats if they even have the intelligence to wash their clothes


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

JimmyWangYang said:


> I wish this country allowed for a little police brutality every now and then.
> Really the only way they will learn is if one of them gets the shit beat out of them by some police.
> But of course if that happened, the media would be all over their ass and they'd have to quit their jobs.


Yeah, let's turn an entire nation into a fascist police state that oppresses its citizens and arrests people for thought crimes, complete with secret government kidnappings and killings. THERE'S a solution.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

rioters of 14 and 15 years old ? where the fuck are their parents
disgraceful


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

It sets a great image for the London Olympics


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the amount of phone calls i have gotten, not asking if i'm okay or whats going, but them asking me what have i taken is pretty funny.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

edit:

A woman on sky news was in bed, and a man dressed in black broke in to her bedroom!


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I would say they need to send in the military, but considering the dumbass degenerates that volunteer for the military these days, that would probably backfire.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

Cleavage said:


> the amount of phone calls i have gotten, not asking if i'm okay or whats going, but them asking me what have i taken is pretty funny.


LOL
repped


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Fucking chaavs. What ticks me is that when there was actually a purpose to protests (education cuts), police beat the shit out of everyone. Now, someone's been shot, I'm guessing about 5% of people on the streets cared about the man and what happened to him? And they're pussyfooting around now. You know who's gonna foot the bill? *points at self, around to others*

One saving grace is social media. We're getting ridiculous 'glamour shots' of people with their $wagg boiii, so when this dies down they'll all be clapped in cuffs accordingly. not to mention they're working with Blackberry. You know how many chavs have BBM?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

None of this has anything to do with the guy who got killed. That was just an excuse for people to riot and try and get some loot out of it. Fucking stupid.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

What the hell is it with BBM. The BBC guys keep talking about Blackberries. Here in America no one has used a BlackBerry in 2+ years.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

People like them really deserve to die. A menace upon society, offering nothing and not worthy of breathing air.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

That rioting down south is what we up north would call a minor scuffle. Jus kidding.

Anyway what the fuck is it even about ? I seems to me like a bunch of dickheads, some desperate people, and more dickheads. If it was a riot against the connies or tax or something i could see sense in it ( if it was on a minor scale ) but seriously WTF ? The police should steam the twats.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> One saving grace is social media. We're getting ridiculous 'glamour shots' of people with their $wagg boiii, so when this dies down they'll all be clapped in cuffs accordingly.


I know, lol 
How retarded can people be


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Some amazing pictures here:

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/08/london_riots.html


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Looting and burning down peoples homes now.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Idiots. The riots had already started and now they are using that man getting shot as a reason to justify something that is needless, pointless and disgraceful.
Those people are responsible for their own lives and doing this will only make their lives worse, they get their notoriety now, but that won't change how people view them or viewed them at all.
What do they expect to achieve at all?
Come on police! Seriously though I was watching SKY earlier and they were right up close outside a supermarket with lots of the thugs inside, and I was really wanting the police to charge, let go of the dogs and throw batons all at the same time.
Assholes.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

It would be nice if the police could just open fire, immediately fixing the situation by mass murdering them all. I'm not even joking. They deserve it.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

This is disgusting. Those rioters should give their head a shake. I hope all of them get jailed. I have family in the Lewisham area of London, I think tonight that area got hit with riots, jeez.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I can understand why people might wanna loot big business and nick some free gear but I honestly can't understand why you'd want to start setting houses on fire and smashing the windows of small business'


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm glad we are able to defend ourselves and our property with lethal force where I live. A true blessing.*


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Nitemare said:


> It would be nice if the police could just open fire, immediately fixing the situation by mass murdering them all. I'm not even joking. They deserve it.


100%, I actually feel sorry for the police, yeah it's their jobs but having their lives on the line for jack shit over people like this, crap and a huge waste of time, I will actually be properly pissed off if a policeman dies through these riots.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

Kids these days... :no:


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm glad we are able to defend ourselves and our property with lethal force where I live. A true blessing.*


Right to bear arms...fuck yeah.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

edit: 225 arrested, only 36 charged wtf


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

CC91 said:


> Some amazing pictures here:
> 
> http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/08/london_riots.html


Wow some of those pictures are really bad.

The 89 year olds shop being destroyed, chavs stealing animals from a pet shop. They should employ full force to end this tbh.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Trigger said:


> Wow some of those pictures are really bad.
> 
> The 89 year olds shop being destroyed, chavs stealing animals from a pet shop. They should employ full force to end this tbh.


That old man in the hairdressers was horrible.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

After looking at those photos, I agree with Nitemare. They should just open fire on them and end this because no way they're going to be able to arrest them all and waiting for them to get bored would be fucking retarded. If this was in America you could bet that this wouldn't of escalated to the point that it's at right now.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

AJ22 said:


> 100%, I actually feel sorry for the police, yeah it's their jobs but having their lives on the line for jack shit over people like this, crap and a huge waste of time, I will actually be properly pissed off if a policeman dies through these riots.


agreed the police are doing their job really hope none of them get killed 
In the broadwater farm riots in 85 a policeman was brutaly murdered by a group of thugs 
yet the police get into trouble if they hit a rioter, now i'm not saying lethal force should be used but they should have more freedom to use violence when it is their lives on the line with rioters throwing things at them including petrol bombs


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm glad we are able to defend ourselves and our property with lethal force where I live. A true blessing.*


yeah cos that would really quiet down the rioters, everyone having guns, at the moment there are no reports of any deaths, if people had guns i dont think that would be the case


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm glad we are able to defend ourselves and our property with lethal force where I live. A true blessing.*


So true. I would love to watch rioters attempt to loot your shop.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

This kind of shit really makes my blood boil. Absolute morons. It really is saddening to hear that theres young kids involved as well. 

The fact that these stupid fuckers have been able to cause all this destruction is sickening.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

CM Dealer said:


> What the hell is it with BBM. The BBC guys keep talking about Blackberries. Here in America no one has used a BlackBerry in 2+ years.


Like I said man, fucking chavs. BBM is hyouge with the teens around here. I'd say around a third of all teen phones are blackberries.

and yeah, guns would only make shit worse.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

united_07 said:


> yeah cos that would really quiet down the rioters, everyone having guns, at the moment there are no reports of any deaths, if people had guns i dont think that would be the case


If the rioters were killed then none of this would of escalated to what it has become.

Americans having guns would prevent anything like this happening in this country. God bless the second amendment.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

united_07 said:


> yeah cos that would really quiet down the rioters, everyone having guns, at the moment there are no reports of any deaths, if people had guns i dont think that would be the case


*It wouldn't bother me in the slightest of looters got shot. Not a single bit. Nor would it bother me to shoot someone trying to steal from me or my property. DRT. I have absolutely no sympathy for these types of people. None at all. 

There's a reason that type of stuff NEVER happens where I live. And I love that.*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why the fuck are they destroying property of other people? What is the point of that? If they are trying to take down the system, then shouldn't they be attacking the banks? It makes it seem like they are rioting without a cause.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

They need to send the army in. It's the only way to stop this. Horrific scenes that make me feel ashamed to live in this country.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> agreed the police are doing their job really hope none of them get killed
> In the broadwater farm riots in 85 a policeman was brutaly murdered by a group of thugs
> yet the police get into trouble if they hit a rioter, now i'm not saying lethal force should be used but they should have more freedom to use violence when it is their lives on the line with rioters throwing things at them including petrol bombs


Exactly. The police should be able to do just as much back and more.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

united_07 said:


> yeah cos that would really quiet down the rioters, everyone having guns, at the moment there are no reports of any deaths, if people had guns i dont think that would be the case


100%
London has enough issues with knife crime. Why the fuck would anyone think it would be a good idea to introduce guns?
The riots started after one person was shot dead. 
Introducing guns would leave many more dead, and would only make the situation worse.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> If the rioters were killed then none of this would of escalated to what it has become.
> 
> Americans having guns would prevent anything like this happening in this country. God bless the second amendment.


If the rioters were killed, it would have inspired more protests, more anger, and then, more riots. The issue is that the police don't have enough manpower and enough firepower. If shopowners and random residents were fighting it out with rioters, it would inevitably lead to deaths and injuries. You can rebuild a shop or a house, but you can't rebuild a human life.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Mankycaaant said:


> 100%
> London has enough issues with knife crime. Why the fuck would anyone think it would be a good idea to introduce guns?
> The riots started after one person was shot dead.
> Introducing guns would leave many more dead, and would only make the situation worse.


Guns would of ended the riots hours ago. The police not being allowed to really do anything to these people is *REALLY *helping things.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Watching it live right now, people smashing windows, stuff going in Birmingham too, about 3 or 4 fires going on, supermarkets still being looted. Shit.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> Guns would of ended the riots hours ago.


No. Guns would have only have lead to wider unrest.
Were not China. A Tiananmen Square type masacre would not be tolerated.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> Guns would of ended the riots hours ago.


no it wouldnt 

someone on twitter brought this point up, i have no real knowledge on the subject, but they said the LA Riots of 1992 where people had guns, 53 died and it lasted 6 days. Guns are not the answer to everything.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

CM Dealer said:


> If the rioters were killed, it would have inspired more protests, more anger, and then, more riots. The issue is that the police don't have enough manpower and enough firepower. If shopowners and random residents were fighting it out with rioters, it would inevitably lead to deaths and injuries. You can rebuild a shop or a house, but you can't rebuild a human life.


No, it would make an example out of them. Considering there's two options; Either they stop or continue, risking being killed.

Their option now? Being arrested and likely being released without facing charges, according to what I was reading. There seems to be no repercussion currently for being engaged in this sort of behavior. A few deaths will put doubt into their minds, and considering they likely have no true cause to be doing this (like they would want you to believe), most would desist and the ones left behind wouldn't be near the threat.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Shits spreading to Liverpool now people setting cars on fire.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Police being able to use guns would have ended it hours ago.
Because honestly, this is just bullshit, do they think they can just go in and ruin someone's business, their whole livelihood, and just go unpunished?


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Why the fuck are they destroying property of other people? What is the point of that? If they are trying to take down the system, then shouldn't they be attacking the banks? It makes it seem like they are rioting without a cause.


that is what they are doing really, just rioting for sake of it basically 
just pure criminality


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Very scary what is going on my local town ilford was full of police and shops closed early. The boots pharmacy was looted. I think i heard on the news that there were copycat riots in Birmingham. What is going on in the world?


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

I for one am going to say, i hope this scars them for the rest of their lives, and I hope it seriously dampens any chance of them getting a decent job in the future.

Act like scum, and you should have to remain like that the rest of your life.
Pitiful.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Using the fact someone got shot as an excuse to riot is just as bad as the rioting itself. The last couple of days (in my own experience too) have made me wonder how shit this country has become. Simply awful.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

Flanny said:


> Shits spreading to Liverpool now people setting cars on fire.


it's liverpool 
that's just normal everyday behaviour


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Violence breaking out in liverpool now

In London its disgraceful

In Birmingham its a tragedy

In Liverpool its "Monday"

Seriously though, fuck anyone involved in these riots. Scum of the earth. They all have a vagina


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the way, kudos to the American mainstream media for not giving a damn and not covering this story too.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Liverpool now. Oh my god, never seen anything like this.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

A man being shot is what started this domino effect. 

Arming civilians with guns increases the chances of civilians being shot. Simple logic.



LadyCroft said:


> *There's a reason that type of stuff NEVER happens where I live. And I love that.*


This stuff doesn't happen anywhere.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14449675

Birmingham police station is on fire


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

Pop Tatari said:


> Very scary what is going on my local town ilford was full of police and shops closed early. The boots pharmacy was looted. I think i heard on the news that there were copycat riots in Birmingham. What is going on in the world?


they are probably seeing that people in london are getting away with it so just think they wil do it too
its shameful


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Act like scum, and you should have to remain like that the rest of your life.
> Pitiful.


Great idea. That way, they can have no employment prospects and not be able to support their kids. Then, when the poverty-striken kids grown up and get disenfranchised because they have no education and work shitty jobs, they can riot too, just like daddy! What a sweet thing to pass down from father to son.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

All the scumbags who took part in this riot should be shot. Absolute parasites to society!


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

On a side note, i did laugh that they broke into boots and stole IMODIUM :lmao


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

This shit is escalating? Theres me thinking it might die down....


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Pop Tatari said:


> All the scumbags who took part in this riot should be shot. Absolute parasites to society!


One of the only times I'm going to agree with you. Enjoy this moment.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> A man being shot is what started this domino effect.
> 
> Arming civilians with guns increases the chances of civilians being shot. Simple logic.
> 
> ...


*Sure it does. Look out of your window.  

There's really no incentive for people to not do this when there is absolutely no repercussions. Such a shame for the law abiding citizens. *


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

The longer this goes on without proper persecution, the worse off it will be to restore order. It's really just a matter of time before they've had enough and hell breaks loose, and by that time, it will be too late to actually deal with the situation.


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

Jon Snow said:


> they are probably seeing that people in london are getting away with it so just think they wil do it too
> its shameful


It's crazy that that is most likely the thought process.

"Riots in london eh? I'll grab my balaclava and fuck shit up in my hometown too! Bye mum!"


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *It wouldn't bother me in the slightest of looters got shot. Not a single bit. Nor would it bother me to shoot someone trying to steal from me or my property. DRT. I have absolutely no sympathy for these types of people. None at all.
> 
> There's a reason that type of stuff NEVER happens where I live. And I love that.*


Because you don't live in a city?


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

CM Dealer said:


> Great idea. That way, they can have no employment prospects and not be able to support their kids. Then, when the poverty-striken kids grown up and get disenfranchised because they have no education and work shitty jobs, they can riot too, just like daddy! What a sweet thing to pass down from father to son.


What the hell?
So you are defending them now?

People like this shouldn't be allowed to have children.
And I hope this ruins their lives forever, just like they have now ruined peoples lives.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

They have no fucking cause, just little shits who have nothing better to do.

Time to charge in with rubber bullets, tear gas and water cannons...They are of the ages of 12-18 they would soon fuck off and think twice when their cap gets blown off by a few bullets.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Apparently people in Liverpool are as well now, for fucks sake.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

This is supposedly a picture of one of the rioters bragging about what he stole from a store on his Facebook:










I hope this looters and lowlifes get their head kicked in by the Police.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shit is just crazy. I live close to a lot of the places being hit and travel to a lot of them quite a lot, Peckham, Lewisham, Catford & Croydon. Just nuts. 

This will just continue to escalate

Edit 

That guy who posted the pic is an absoulte tool.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

These riots will scar our country for decades.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

WTF is wrong with the parents of these fucking kids?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I haven't seen anything like this in my life. The fact that it's so close to home terrifies me. It's awful.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DIAMOND DALLAS TRASH said:


> Because you don't live in a city?


*Nah that's not the reason. *


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

lic05 said:


> This is supposedly a picture of one of the rioters bragging about what he stole from a store on his Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it possible to get any stupider than this man? :lmao


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

lic05 said:


> This is supposedly a picture of one of the rioters bragging about what he stole from a store on his Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The worst thing you could do is post it on Facebook, He's off to prison then.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

I keep hearing how the the PM has cut short his family holiday to deal with all this.
Poor man


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

lic05 said:


> This is supposedly a picture of one of the rioters bragging about what he stole from a store on his Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUMB CUNT lol
repped for posting it


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Nah that's not the reason. *


what is it then


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

lic05 said:


> This is supposedly a picture of one of the rioters bragging about what he stole from a store on his Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an idiot. It would be great if something would happen to this dumb ******.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

Just hoping that this doesn't escalate further.
It's rioting for the sake of rioting.
One person gets shot? Big fucking deal! His death is notequivalent to the mindless violence sweeping the country!
Seriously, I can undertand a little unrest for his family/friends. 
But thats it. There is no excuse for this rioting. And those joining in, need to learn that!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

tombo2326 said:


> I keep hearing how the the PM has cut short his family holiday to deal with all this.
> Poor man


Cameron can fuck off tbh. Like he's gonna do shit.


----------



## DratVanity (Oct 14, 2010)

A map of riot areas. Scary shit: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ms...&ll=51.558503,-0.055275&spn=0.114195,0.298691


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

lic05 said:


> This is supposedly a picture of one of the rioters bragging about what he stole from a store on his Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*:lmao X a billion

Nothing about that photo surprises me... nothing!

:lmao*


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Maybe people would take the shooting of that guy more seriosuly if the people rioting for him weren't, I dunno, rioting. Kind of makes it harder to give the shooting victim more attention when everyone is focusing on the riots.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

tomkim4 said:


> They have no fucking cause, just little shits who have nothing better to do.
> 
> Time to charge in with rubber bullets, tear gas and water cannons...They are of the ages of 12-18 they would soon fuck off and think twice when their cap gets blown off by a few bullets.


apparently they cant legally do any of that stuff until a state of emergency is declared, but cameron is only just coming back from his holiday and there is a COBRA meeting scheduled for tomorrow. This has been handled terribly, the fact that its taken Cameron 3 days to return.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

When to the riots and stole Rice. 

Yes Rice.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

lic05 said:


>


This guy does realise that games aren't kept in boxes, to avoid theft.

What a moron. fpalm


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

These riots just go to show what a lot of the youth in Britain are like
the riots spreading to birmingham and liverpool makes me thankful I don't live in a city


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DIAMOND DALLAS TRASH said:


> what is it then


*Looters around here would die upon looting. Our thieves are smarter than that. *


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

DratVanity said:


> A map of riot areas. Scary shit: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ms...&ll=51.558503,-0.055275&spn=0.114195,0.298691


Holy shit. I guess this confirms a good percentage of people in England are morons.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I like how the guy with the stolen swag made sure to get his face in the photo so the cops can identify him. Hooray for chavs!


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> When to the riots and stole Rice.
> 
> Yes Rice.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> When to the riots and stole Rice.
> 
> Yes Rice.


Tesco Own Brand aswell :lmao


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Fuck noooo, they got Camden!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Mankycaaant said:


> No. Guns would have only have lead to wider unrest.
> Were not China. A Tiananmen Square type masacre would not be tolerated.


Yeah but sending in the army to stop riots is nothing like Tienanmen Square at all. Those were non-violent protests in China. What's happening right now in England certainly isn't a non-violent protest.



JimmyWangYang said:


> What the hell?
> So you are defending them now?
> 
> People like this shouldn't be allowed to have children.
> And I hope this ruins their lives forever, just like they have now ruined peoples lives.


What he's saying is that realistically these people aren't going to get shot and ruining any chances of getting a decent job would just make something like this more likely to happen in the future.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Looters around here would die upon looting. Our thieves are smarter than that. *


when has people owning guns ever done anything other than escalate a riot


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Looters around here would die upon looting. Our thieves are smarter than that. *


what someone would shoot people trying to smash into their business, and then the rest would flee?, from the scenes there are hundreds of them, i dont think so someone how, if someone did get shot it would just enrage the crowd and lead to violence against other people. If business owners had guns, looters would as well.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This is sad. BBC just showed that a man's shop was burned to the ground. He said it was a family business operating for over 40 years. He was trying to keep on the positive side, but you could tell he was close to tears.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

TehJerichoFan said:


> This is sad. BBC just showed that a man's shop was burned to the ground. He said it was a family business operating for over 40 years. He was trying to keep on the positive side, but you could tell he was close to tears.


 

Same thing happened to that furntiture store In Croydon. Went past that store many times. Been around since the 1800's and now burned down to the ground. Crazy Youths.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Whether or not guns would make the riots worse or stop them all I know is that if I lived in London I would feel a lot safer if I had a gun to protect myself with.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DIAMOND DALLAS TRASH said:


> when has people owning guns ever done anything other than escalate a riot


*

It's nice that this riot hasn't escalated... 


A funny story from last week in my town. A guy walks into a Save-a-Lot *grocery store* and tries to rob the place with a..... knife. The guy wasn't from around here and he must have been new. The clerk pulled out a gun and well.... Mr Knife will have a fun time in jail now. Not a single shot fired. None needed be. 
*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

just saw a group of 10 year old talking on my road saying "we should fuck this road up" until they saw a group of black boys on the corner and they took a U turn lol.

what channel is this on.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy crap. Just saw some scenes on the internet. This looks very frightening!!


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Cleavage said:


> just saw a group of 10 year old talking on my road saying "we should fuck this road up" until they saw a group of black boys on the corner and they took a U turn lol.
> 
> what channel is this on.


What the hell parents let their 10 year old kids out at this time of the morning?
Fucking crazy :lmao


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *
> 
> It's nice that this riot hasn't escalated...
> 
> ...


That's one guy though to be fair
not a riot, there weren't hundreds of people with guns trying to loot his store


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Chain Gang solider said:


> When to the riots and stole Rice.
> 
> Yes Rice.


This photo has me in tears.


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

People being dragged to the ground and beaten for taking out phones and cameras, and yet Cameron is waiting till 9am to convene a meeting?

Fuck the meeting do something you knob.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

So much going through my head. I don't want to be a part of this country anymore. I feel ashamed, embarrassed and disgusted.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

American posters. Guns would not solve anything!

It would lead to more pointless bloodshed, on both sides, and thats the last thing that needs to happen.

You say, if the police had guns, it would discourage rioters.
Now, that may be true to an extent. However, it would also encourage rioters to strap up with firearms and start firing at the police. 

This shit is too fucked up to comprehend.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *
> 
> It's nice that this riot hasn't escalated...
> 
> ...


you cant compare London to wherever you live though, London has already got a very serious knife crime problem, allowing guns into the equation would just escalate the problem sky high


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jon Snow said:


> That's one guy though to be fair
> not a riot, there weren't hundreds of people with guns trying to loot his store


*Of course not. It's just a funny story. If I'm telling the truth, and I probably am, It wouldn't have bothered me if Mr Knife had gotten shot.


United, I'm just saying what would happen if they tried that shit where i live.... which is the only place I can relate to.*


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Best group ever going about on Facebook right now :

"Scotland : Where we don't fuck up our cities because we are not fucking retarded"
:lmao


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

MMN said:


> So much going through my head. I don't want to be a part of this country anymore. I feel ashamed, embarrassed and disgusted.


I feel it too. Right behind the police. The way things are going I'm half expecting things to break out up here in Glasgow or something too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Best group ever going about on Facebook right now :
> 
> "Scotland : Where we don't fuck up our cities because we are not fucking retarded"
> :lmao


*:lmao that's hilarious. *


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

MMN said:


> So much going through my head. I don't want to be a part of this country anymore. I feel ashamed, embarrassed and disgusted.


Which part you at MMN? Living right in the middle of all the areas this is happening in makes me feel exactly the same way. I just wanna get away.


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

Horrible stuff going on in London. Marlee Matlin tweeted some advice earlier:

MarleeMatlin Marlee Matlin 
If you are around the #londonriots stay indoors. I learned that during the LA riots years ago. Bystanders can become victims. Be safe!


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Mankycaaant said:


> American posters. Guns would not solve anything!
> 
> It would lead to more pointless bloodshed, on both sides, and thats the last thing that needs to happen.
> 
> ...


Do the police have guns though? If they do, problem solved. Sounds awful but what else can they really do? Arrest all of them?


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

That guy getting his face on the photo will be confident that no evidence will be proved that he looted all that shit. 
Our country is a mess!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

TheReverend said:


> Do the police have guns though? If they do, problem solved.


FYI The police shooting some guy was what kicked off all the rioting to begin with.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow. :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

tomkim4 said:


> That guy getting his face on the photo will be confident that no evidence will be proved that he looted all that shit.
> Our country is a mess!


*Didn't he admit to it on his Face Book? If so it would be idiotic for a jury to find him not guilty.*


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Another area looted now too!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Which part you at MMN? Living right in the middle of all the areas this is happening in makes me feel exactly the same way. I just wanna get away.


I have a student flat in Leicester. Nothing at all happening here but I'm leaving tomorrow anyway and going to my parent's house in a Cambridgeshire village for 3 weeks. Don't want to take any chances. I was meant to be going on Sunday but decided to go tomorrow.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> Whether or not guns would make the riots worse or stop them all I know is that if I lived in London I would feel a lot safer if I had a gun to protect myself with.


It's nice that you'd have more peace of mind but statistically you'd be less safe.

You can tell that Crofty is lucky enough to live in a close-knit, isolated community where crime, naturally, isn't common. 

The "we look after our own shit" mentality doesn't really work in sprawling cities, like London. Too much of a mix of different cultures and ideologies. In places like the Scottish islands, you have no crime whatsoever because of the nature of the community. You have to get along with everyone you meet forever. London has a lot of social divisions.

The geography of London is crazy too. It's basically just 100s of towns all side by side. If you walk down the wrong main road for five minutes, you end up in a completely different town, that might as well be another planet.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God. Rodney fucking King riots all over again. Times like these justify why I hate most human beings.

"I'm pissed that this dude got shot by the police so let me act like a fucking dipshit, steal some rice and set some stores on fire!"


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

First I've heard of it, anyone care to explain what is going on?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

This is fucking mental, leeds and manchester rumors now.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Liverpool hit getting ridiculous now.

Manchester is just a rumour.


So London, Liverpool, Birmingham all 100% hit?


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> FYI The police shooting some guy was what kicked off all the rioting to begin with.


they used that as an excuse and turned a peaceful protest into a riot but its spread into other areas they can't use it as an excuse the rioters won't care owt about the guy who got shot they just found an excuse to riot and now people are doing it for the sake of it


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> First I've heard of it, anyone care to explain what is going on?


Too much to say, go onto Sky News online or TV live on both.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

BBC news is reporting that it has spread to Liverpool and Manchester now. FUCKING STOP YOU CHAV BASTARDS.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Apparently there are rumors that the protesters in London let the animals out of the local zoo.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> It's nice that you'd have more peace of mind but statistically you'd be less safe.
> 
> You can tell that Crofty is lucky enough to live in a close-knit, isolated community where crime, naturally, isn't common.
> 
> ...



*I feel perfectly safe. I don't know how I could possibly feel safer.*


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Apparently there are rumors that the protesters in London let the animals out of the local zoo.


Hope they get mauled by a bloody tiger.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> Do the police have guns though? If they do, problem solved. Sounds awful but what else can they really do? Arrest all of them?


Specialist units will. Most riot police are only armed with sheilds and battons.
I know it's not practical to just say, they'll arrest them all (although over 200 people have already been arrested) I just would hate to see more people being murdered for no reason.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If the army were called in the chavs would shitbricks.


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

From what I'm watching on BBC.co.uk the fire department is trying to put on a fire that has engulfed what looks like a church. Only horrible human beings would do this.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

MMN said:


> I have a student flat in Leicester. Nothing at all happening here but I'm leaving tomorrow anyway and going to my parent's house in a Cambridgeshire village for 3 weeks. Don't want to take any chances. I was meant to be going on Sunday but decided to go tomorrow.


Yeah makes sense to move out. The way this is moving to places like Birmigham, Leeds & Liverpool you don't know where it can end up. 




Sephiroth said:


> First I've heard of it, anyone care to explain what is going on?


In short. Someone got shot In North London, Cause a bit of a protest which led to a riot in North London. Then basically for fun every part of London, North, East, South & West including Birmingham, Leeds & Liverpool have began riots. 




Jon Snow said:


> they used that as an excuse and turned a peaceful protest into a riot but its spread into other areas they can't use it as an excuse the rioters won't care owt about the guy who got shot they just found an excuse to riot and now people are doing it for the sake of it


Yeah its a huge shame that they had to use that as an excuse tbh. Outside of Tottenham it's bascially to follow suit because everywhere else is doing it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The local zoo?

This shit has to stop. By any means necessary.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The worst about it is listening to the regular people who live in these areas saying that they are actually speaking to the little fuckers who say they're just doing it for fun and to wreck stuff. Who does that? Seriously? They all need a good fucking smack.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

holy shit at this fire on bbc 2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

It's a fucking chav uprising.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

I must say, these fucktards make a compelling argument for bringing back the death penalty in Britain, just as it is a topic of discussion recently 8*D


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

posted by a DM journalist on twitter, i seriously hope its not true



> 5000 police on duty for royal wedding. 1400 tonight.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

if the rumour about them letting animals out of a zoo then they are fucking idiots
put many people at risk if true


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mankycaaant said:


> Specialist units will. Most riot police are only armed with sheilds and battons.
> I know it's not practical to just say, they'll arrest them all (although over 200 people have already been arrested) I just would hate to see more people being murdered for no reason.


You don't have to shoot to kill. If they are trained properly, you can easily shoot to incapacitate. I'm usually all for the kumbaya, no violence spiel but sometimes, some skulls need to be cracked. This situation calls for it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> The worst about it is listening to the regular people who live in these areas saying that they are actually speaking to the little fuckers who say they're just doing it for fun and to wreck stuff. Who does that? Seriously? They all need a good fucking smack.


Most of them are like 13 - 17 year old kids doing it. Some of them are as young as 7 doing it. They just think they are cool for doing it.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

These riots have been building for years. It's basically youths with very little prospects and very little care or love in their lives. The shooting is an excuse, the rest is social divisions etc. It will spread to other cities more than likely tomorrow night.

It's not even about the shooting anymore.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

So England is pretty much turning into A Clockwork Orange or the ending of Children of Men?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> It's a fucking chav uprising.


What the fuck they uprising for when they get everything handed to them?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

It's the 80's 2.0.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

The scary thing is that I don't see where this will end.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jon Snow said:


> if the rumour about them letting animals out of a zoo then they are fucking idiots
> put many people at risk if true


*They weren't idiots before letting animals out of a zoo?

Yeah lets loot and burn houses down, destroy business' but let's not let animals out of a zoo lest we be labeled idiots.*


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Most of them are like 13 - 17 year old kids doing it. Some of them are as young as 7 doing it. They just think they are cool for doing it.


this is one of things i find most worrying about it
are kids not taught any values now ? what the fuck are their parents doing

just heard on sky police in birmingham ave made around 100 arrests


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

MMN said:


> The scary thing is that I don't see where this will end.


Better police would help.

The only option i see is the army.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Only one man can end this now....


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

My dad's a police officer, working in one of the places that have been targeted. He was supposed to finish at 10, but won't be home until the early hours of the morning now because people literally can not get out of the area. He's been forced to patrol the streets and get the area under control. We called him earlier and all we could hear was shots and sirens in the background. This shit is getting fucking terrifying. I want out of this city.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> So England is pretty much turning into A Clockwork Orange or the ending of Children of Men?


More like Lord of the Rings when you look at the faces of some of the little fucking chavs.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Is this worse than the LA riots or not even close yet?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jon Snow said:


> this is one of things i find most worrying about it
> are kids not taught any values now ? what the fuck are their parents doing
> 
> just heard on sky police in birmingham ave made around 100 arrests


Looting with their kids?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> Better police would help.
> 
> *The only option i see is the army.*


I can honestly see Martial law being enforced soon enough if this carries on


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

Jon Snow said:


> this is one of things i find most worrying about it
> are kids not taught any values now ? what the fuck are their parents doing
> 
> just heard on sky police in birmingham ave made around 100 arrests


Probably standing side by side with them, what with the rate of teen pregnancies.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Looting with their kids?


Yep. There's videos of this BS on the Internet too.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Its all kicking off in Liverpool and hearing that theres trouble starting in Manchester too. Birmingham is well and truly fucked...

This is on the brink of civil war...



> Is this worse than the LA riots or not even close yet?


Not as bad... YET... its going to continue for a few more days thats for sure, been no murders as of yet, but I can see it happening as people are starting to break into houses and set fire to apartment blocks.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

MMN said:


> The scary thing is that I don't see where this will end.


As long as it doesn't cross the water I'm good. We don't need that shit over here again.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> My dad's a police officer, working in one of the places that have been targeted. He was supposed to finish at 10, but won't be home until the early hours of the morning now because people literally can not get out of the area. He's been forced to patrol the streets and get the area under control. We called him earlier and all we could hear was shots and sirens in the background. This shit is getting fucking terrifying. I want out of this city.


Thoughts are with you pal.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

The police are fucking powerless. If these cunts charge at them then all they can do is retreat. They're not allowed to use force. Hands tied.


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

Parliament, Banks, and western militarism have caused more destruction, done more evil than these droogs could accomplish in 10 years of this madness.

Stop attacking merchants, mothers and children, and START ATTACKING THE REAL CRIMINALS!

Revolution isn't accomplished by taking 40 inch TVs out of the hands of a beaten store owner.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

perfect time for a return


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Looting with their kids?







go to about 40 seconds.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> As long as it doesn't cross the water I'm good. We don't need that shit over here again.


I thought this was a regular scene for belfast (if you are talking about ireland)


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *They weren't idiots before letting animals out of a zoo?
> 
> Yeah lets loot and burn houses down, destroy business' but let's not let animals out of a zoo lest we be labeled idiots.*


 erm noo I didn't say that read my previous posts and you will see that 
I was just mentioning the zoo rumour in particular
if they opened it then it just adds to their degree of stupidity which i think we can agree is already astronomical 
they are scum and cunts for burning houses and properties i have said that numerous times


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks like the chavs are in Bristol now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Steve Patriot said:


> Parliament, Banks, and western militarism have caused more destruction, done more evil than these droogs could accomplish in 10 years of this madness.
> 
> Stop attacking merchants, mothers and children, and START ATTACKING THE REAL CRIMINALS!
> 
> Revolution isn't accomplished by taking 40 inch TVs out of the hands of a beaten store owner.


*I think the mistake you are making is assuming these idiots care about anything other than looting and being pricks. They know nothing about, "revolution". That stuff doesn't even cross their simpleton minds.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Just shows how unprepared and weak the police forces over here are.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

this is getting worrying as to how quickly it's spreading. Thankfully Liverpool is a small(ish) city, and the police force is very big for a city of its size.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Probably millions of pounds worth of damage now. Worst part is these idiot teenagers aren't the ones who'll have to pay the tax that'll go into repairing this place.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Where is Cole Phelps when you need him?
He would legitimately get really angry about this and want to punch someone.
He could sort them out.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

Letting animals out of a zoo is idiotic.
Have people already forgot about the Brittish teenager who got killed by a polar bear, only days ago?


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Just got a text. There is bonfires starting and streets being "surveyed" by groups of chav scum in Belfast and places like that up north. Seems its starting up there now. This better not spread to Dublin!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know much about the laws and police over there but if you aren't allowed to use force when it is actually necessary...what the fuck is the point of showing up?


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Where is Cole Phelps when you need him?
> He would legitimately get really angry about this and want to punch someone.
> He could sort them out.


Probably high :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Gunfire and petty bombs in liverpool is a rumour.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

CyberWaste said:


> Just got a text. There is bonfires starting and streets being "surveyed" by groups of chav scum in Belfast and places like that up north. Seems its starting up there now. This better not spread to Dublin!


Scary. Ireland is so fucking volatile that this is the last thing that's needed.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Right fuck this shit i'm going to bed.
If I wake up tomorrow and Glasgow is in flames, then I'm gonna go bash some heads together.


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

Very good point on the bbc website, if BBM is being used to rally people and incite the rioting..why havent Blackberry shut down the UK service?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

I wonder if it will come to us, JWY, MankyC?


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow... organised then...


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I don't know much about the laws and police over there but if you aren't allowed to use force when it is actually necessary...what the fuck is the point of showing up?


Can you imagine how much worse the situation would be with zero police presence?!?!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> I thought this was a regular scene for belfast (if you are talking about ireland)


Not anymore. Only around marching season. 



CyberWaste said:


> Just got a text. There is bonfires starting and streets being "surveyed" by groups of chav scum in Belfast and places like that up north. Seems its starting up there now. This better not spread to Dublin!


They had better not fucking be!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> I don't know much about the laws and police over there but if you aren't allowed to use force when it is actually necessary...what the fuck is the point of showing up?


*I feel sorry for the police there.  It's a shame.*


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Looks like the chavs are in Bristol now.


I'm not that far from Bristol. :sad:


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Trigger said:


> Very good point on the bbc website, if BBM is being used to rally people and incite the rioting..why havent Blackberry shut down the UK service?


You really think those money grabbing cunts care about whats going on?
Any publicity is good publicity to companies like that.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *I think the mistake you are making is assuming these idiots care about anything other than looting and being pricks. They know nothing about, "revolution". That stuff doesn't even cross their simpleton minds.*


This. 

People like this are a fucking disgrace. Sadly, they seem to be everywhere. I can see this happening in some cities in this country with the same attitude fostered and encouraged in the PC atmosphere that has choked society.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

AJ22 said:


> I wonder if it will come to us, JWY, MankyC?


We can only hope not bud. 
I don't think (speaking from my part of Scotland) we'd be in any way prepared to deal with the situation.

Just want all this nonsence to die out.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Trigger said:


> Very good point on the bbc website, if BBM is being used to rally people and incite the rioting..why havent Blackberry shut down the UK service?


Apparently they were trying to earlier on. Think they succeeded a bit but didn't last long


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mankycaaant said:


> Can you imagine how much worse the situation would be with zero police presence?!?!


*

Huh? It's not getting any better.*


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *I think the mistake you are making is assuming these idiots care about anything other than looting and being pricks. They know nothing about, "revolution". That stuff doesn't even cross their simpleton minds.*


It's the Thatcher effect though. She took away from the poor, yet the rich got by all those years ago, well these people get more deprived and bitter. I'm fully against these cunts roaming the streets casuing damage to innocent people. However it's not quite as clear cut as that, you'd have to live here to know that there is alot of bitterness, and it's been building for a while.

Not saying that their aren't people doing it just to jump on a bandwagon, but there's people with political motives aswell.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mankycaaant said:


> Can you imagine how much worse the situation would be with zero police presence?!?!



Sure but if it is spreading this fast, their presence is obviously not that much of a threat or deterrence.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Just saw on Twitter that people have spotted shit starting in East Belfast. Please fucking no.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Mankycaaant said:


> We can only hope not bud.
> I don't think (speaking from my part of Scotland) we'd be in any way prepared to deal with the situation.
> 
> Just want all this nonsence to die out.


Same for me you and JWY, but how far away from Glasgow are you, 1 hour and a half?
I'm about 40 minutes, but they way it's going you never know.
As you say hope not.
Surely this won't go on through 2-3-4 AM to normal hours too?
I don't know what to think.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Scary. Ireland is so fucking volatile that this is the last thing that's needed.


Belfast is yeah, also Dublin. Very rough areas in those cities that the people living there would love nothing more than to start shit and start looting shops. We should be able to keep them under control since its pretty much just those 2 areas but hope it doesn't resort to that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

RizoRiz said:


> It's the Thatcher effect though. She took away from the poor, yet the rich got by all those years ago, well these people get more deprived and bitter. I'm fully against these cunts roaming the streets casuing damage to innocent people. However it's not quite as clear cut as that, you'd have to live here to know that there is alot of bitterness, and it's been building for a while.
> 
> Not saying that their aren't people doing it just to jump on a bandwagon, but there's people with political motives aswell.


*And I think you are giving chav simpletons FAR more credit than they deserve. *


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Sure but if it is spreading this fast, their presence is obviously not that much of a threat or deterrence.


Without Police presence some of these fires would not have been put out and spread further and further. In some places Fire Brigades could not get through because of crowds of people and police needed to clear them in order for them to get through.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

The little chavs will have a great christmas this year, they will be unwrapping a rolex watch instead of the usuall £20 remote control car.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you for ruining the footy you chav scum.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


This makes me so fucking angry.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

CyberWaste said:


> Belfast is yeah, also Dublin. Very rough areas in those cities that the people living there would love nothing more than to start shit and start looting shops. We should be able to keep them under control since its pretty much just those 2 areas but hope it doesn't resort to that.


If they come to Belfast we'll just whip out the plastic bullets. The problem will come if both sides decide to unite and loot together lol. No more divide and conquer.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *And I think you are giving chav simpletons FAR more credit than they deserve. *


Well I've lived in Camden for 3 years, as I said there are people here just doing it to be idiots, but it's not quite as clear cut as that. I'm a little bit closer, and I like to think a little bit wiser to what's going on.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


It should be all quelled by then, hopefully anyway, so I wouldn't read too much into that. If they wanted to riot, they would start now, as the police force is completely stretched and outnumbered.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

AJ22 said:


> Same for me you and JWY, but how far away from Glasgow are you, 1 hour and a half?
> I'm about 40 minutes, but they way it's going you never know.
> As you say hope not.
> Surely this won't go on through 2-3-4 AM to normal hours too?
> I don't know what to think.


JWY lives in Paisley.
I'm closer to Edinburgh, but Glenrothes, which I live just outside is a notorious shithole, and is prime bandit country.
Man, I do really hope it's not going to spread up here, but it wouldn't suprise me.
It doesn't look like it's going to slow down though, it wouldn't suprise me if the riots were running 24 hours a day.
However, there seems to be some calm starting to materialise in some parts of London on BBC2.
If it does spread, keep yourself inside and safe bud.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

RizoRiz said:


> Well I've lived in Camden for 3 years, as I said there are people here just doing it to be idiots, but it's not quite as clear cut as that. I'm a little bit closer, and I like to think a little bit wiser to what's going on.


*Of course. Nothing is absolute. But weren't you the one complaining that they aren't doing this right? So obviously they care little to nothing about, "revolution" or wouldn't they be doing it, in an intelligent manor? 

It's just idiots being idiots for the most part. *


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

tomkim4 said:


> The little chavs will have a great christmas this year, they will be unwrapping a rolex watch instead of the usuall £20 remote control car.


Hopefully most of them will be in a jail cell though. The people breaking into houses and attacking people deserve to be locked up for a few years! But then that is more cost on the British tax payer...

Expect some new, very draconian laws in the UK when this is all over and done with.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Mankycaaant said:


> JWY lives in Paisley.
> I'm closer to Edinburgh, but Glenrothes, which I live just outside is a notorious shithole, and is prime bandit country.
> Man, I do really hope it's not going to spread up here, but it wouldn't suprise me.
> It doesn't look like it's going to slow down though, it wouldn't suprise me if the riots were running 24 hours a day.
> ...


Will do, yeah your in Fife right?
I live in a nice area but like everywhere there is your troublemakers, I will, do I'm glad me and you are actually talking normally, haha,keep safe too bud. 
Paisley is really close and Glasgow you'd think would be the prime area if it was too start.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm too wired to go to bed now. But do I watch Raw or keep it on BBC lol.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

not seeing anyone doing this but just wanted to say I can't stand people criticizing the police 
the policemen out there are putting their lives on the line and doing everything they are allowed to, it should be their superiors and politicians that need too be criticised for the restraints on police and their abilities to respond and cameron should be holding a meeting as soon as he gets back 
that's my little rant over with 

Imma watch raw and prob return after that


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

From the BBC website
@damiontucker23 in liverpool tweets: Liverpool grove street man pulled from car and then car set alight http://t.co/Ee2Ao4t http://t.co/BfNmp4

Pulling someone out of their car to set it alight? Wow.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I'm too wired to go to bed now. But do I watch Raw or keep it on BBC lol.


Same I was planning on sleeping at 2 but not anymore I don't think. Keep on the news, RAW tomorrow.


----------



## Sheep (Feb 9, 2004)

This is bad, very bad.
Guns won't solve anything though.
If guns were legal in Britain, London would be like South Central LA in the early 90s.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

AJ22 said:


> Will do, yeah your in Fife right?
> I live in a nice area but like everywhere there is your troublemakers, I will, do I'm glad me and you are actually talking normally, haha,keep safe too bud.
> Paisley is really close and Glasgow you'd think would be the prime area if it was too start.


I am. Which means, I'm one of the luckier ones. 
No problem. I've never had a problem with you or LC, I just liked winding you guys up lol. 
Yeah, it is. But, hopefully Cameron will do something! There having an emergency meeting tommorow, hopefully they manage to come up with some sort of plan of action. 
Just hoping people see sense soon.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Manchester now im hearing and reading. Wont be long till its starting up north in Tyne and Wear also its seems!


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Mankycaaant said:


> I am. Which means, I'm one of the luckier ones.
> No problem. I've never had a problem with you or LC, I just liked winding you guys up lol.
> Yeah, it is. But, hopefully Cameron will do something! There having an emergency meeting tommorow, hopefully they manage to come up with some sort of plan of action.
> Just hoping people see sense soon.


Yeah I dumped him anyway. fpalm 
Hopefully, we'll see what the COBRA come up with soon, but I wouldn't be surprised it it's still going while that meeting takes place.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Jon Snow said:


> not seeing anyone doing this but just wanted to say I can't stand people criticizing the police
> the policemen out there are putting their lives on the line and doing everything they are allowed to, it should be their superiors and politicians that need too be criticised for the restraints on police and their abilities to respond and cameron should be holding a meeting as soon as he gets back
> that's my little rant over with
> 
> Imma watch raw and prob return after that


Agreed about the police comment. I know its easy to criticise but when your dealing with people's live and your so outnumbered there's not much you can do and they are trying their best. Hell The last 6 hours it has moved to about 7 different areas in London alone while there are still dealing with problems from around 5pm or so.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm so glad I don't live in a city.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Of course. Nothing is absolute. But weren't you the one complaining that they aren't doing this right? So obviously they care little to nothing about, "revolution" or wouldn't they be doing it, in an intelligent manor?
> 
> It's just idiots being idiots for the most part. *


Yeah obviously they don't know the right way to go about things, because they're deprived of education, and prospects. They're pretty much driven by bitterness.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Policeman stabbed in Liverpool area :no:


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

AJ22 said:


> Yeah I dumped him anyway. fpalm
> Hopefully, we'll see what the COBRA come up with soon, but I wouldn't be surprised it it's still going while that meeting takes place.


I don't hold out any great expectations. What can they really do in all honesty?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Flanny said:


> I'm so glad I don't live in a city.


Me too. The nearest city to me is Bristol, which is just over 30 miles away I think.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

The whole country has gone fucking mad. Just a large group of wankers doing what they do best - being wankers.

Already heard the "don't blame them, they've had a hard upbringing and have little opportunity" bullshit.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm going to the Emirates next week to watch Arsenal, will be making my way back around 10 via tube & car, I hope everything would have stopped by then


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Mankycaaant said:


> I don't hold out any great expectations. What can they really do in all honesty?


I know, advise strategies to the police forces, get the army involved, too little too late?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

RizoRiz said:


> Yeah obviously they don't know the right way to go about things, because they're deprived of education, and prospects. They're pretty much driven by bitterness.


*I honestly don't think they care. Not the clear majority. If they really cared and was educated enough to know why a revolution is needed *to their way of thinking* then I have to believe they would be smart enough to know the proper way to do it. 

But that's not what we have here. It's just chavs being chavs. 

I think the whole, "revolution" motive is just wishful thinking on some peoples part.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Alot of footy will be cancelled.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Shock said:


> Me too. The nearest city to me is Bristol, which is just over 30 miles away I think.


It's started in Bristol too by the way. :/


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Flanny said:


> I'm so glad I don't live in a city.


What part of Staffordshire are you in mate? 

Hope some little shits in Stoke don't get any ideas, we have a decent police force though which will hopefully be prepared if anything happens.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Watching a BBC feed, they just had a guy on who was so upset at the fact that he couldn't get to his girlfriend and their daughter. "They have no regard for human life".


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RizoRiz said:


> Yeah obviously they don't know the right way to go about things, because they're deprived of education, and prospects. They're pretty much driven by bitterness.


Not an excuse. And really, deprived of education and all that bullshit... that doesn't make a good human being that is a fucking waste of space like these pathetic morons. It is this kind of attitude that has fostered these idiots to continue acting this way.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

CC91 said:


> I'm going to the Emirates next week to watch Arsenal, will be making my way back around 10 via tube & car, I hope everything would have stopped by then


I don't see it continuing that long, So you shouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

AJ22 said:


> I know, advise strategies to the police forces, get the army involved, too little too late?


Maybe even have to call in EU or NATO troops. I really think it's reached that stage.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Mankycaaant said:


> Maybe even have to call in EU or NATO troops. I really think it's reached that stage.


Yeah I suppose. If it is still going as strongly in 7 hours time. Think it will be?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> Alot of footy will be cancelled.


Couple of matches already have been


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> Not an excuse. And really, deprived of education and all that bullshit... that doesn't make a good human being that is a fucking waste of space like these pathetic morons. It is this kind of attitude that has fostered these idiots to continue acting this way.


Yeah you can't excuse what they've done, but there's a reason, some people are doing it to be cool, some people are doing it for political reasons.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

CC91 said:


> I'm going to the Emirates next week to watch Arsenal, will be making my way back around 10 via tube & car, I hope everything would have stopped by then


It will be over by then, id say this will be over by tomorrow night or wednesday night, but the clean will take a few weeks. The social scars will take decades to heal though, this will further reignite the "law vs black community " argument again.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

AJ22 said:


> Yeah I suppose. If it is still going as strongly in 7 hours time. Think it will be?


I genuinly don't know. I've never seen anything like this before.
I really hope it won't be, but if it keeps spreading the way it does, chances are, it probably will be.

So ironic how much focus we put on combating terrorism, when we were totally unprepared for the biggest threat. Ourselves.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

CyberWaste said:


> It will be over by then, *id say this will be over by tomorrow night* or wednesday night, but the clean will take a few weeks. The social scars will take decades to heal though, this will further reignite the "law vs black community " argument again.


Doubtful to many places involved now.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

RizoRiz said:


> Yeah you can't excuse what they've done, but there's a reason, some people are doing it to be cool, some people are doing it for political reasons.


No one is doing it for politcial reasons anymore. that Stopped the moment it left Tottenham and reach places like Brixton & Lewisham which have no connection to North London.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Mankycaaant said:


> I genuinly don't know. I've never seen anything like this before.
> I really hope it won't be, but if it keeps spreading the way it does, chances are, it probably will be.
> 
> So ironic how much focus we put on combating terrorism, when we were totally unprepared for the biggest threat. Ourselves.


No telling how much more will happen and how much further it will spread, but if it is still going as strongly hours from now, there is no way they can come from that meeting, resulting in the police still going at it alone.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

AJ22 said:


> No telling how much more will happen and how much further it will spread, but if it is still going as strongly hours from now, there is no way they can come from that meeting, resulting in the police still going at it alone.


You'd hope so. There's no telling what will happen. 
I just feel, we'll have entered a new era of CCTV and mass police presence when these riots end.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

It's nuts out here. Like everywhere in London has been rioted/looted. Lucky for me there's no major shops near me, but these things are happening just 10mins away from me. It's really shocking.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

That Sainsburys on fire on BBC is scary! Its Gigantic!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Whole depot centre in Essex is on fire, literally fucking huge fire.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> No one is doing it for politcial reasons anymore. that Stopped the moment it left Tottenham and reach places like Brixton & Lewisham which have no connection to North London.


Agreed, it's just chavs been chavs.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

PANIC OVER...

Breaking News: Gazza has just got out of a taxi in Croydon with a fishing rod, lager and chicken.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Essex?!?!?! WHAT?!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RizoRiz said:


> Yeah you can't excuse what they've done, but there's a reason, some people are doing it to be cool, some people are doing it for political reasons.


Even those doing it for political reasons are wrong. If you want to change the system, attack the fucking system. You don't torch and loot and hurt innocents. That is never right.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Chain Gang solider said:


> No one is doing it for politcial reasons anymore. that Stopped the moment it left Tottenham and reach places like Brixton & Lewisham which have no connection to North London.


I'm talking about the fact these are deprived areas, and they;ve been effected ever since Thatcher made the poor her last priority.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

tomkim4 said:


> PANIC OVER...
> 
> Breaking News: Gazza has just got out off a taxi in Croydon with a fishing rod, lager and chicken.


Moaty moaty it's me ya mate gazza got some chocolate and chicken for ya.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm amazed that these kids are apparently doing a better job of organising themselves than the politicians are.

What an agonising wait, for so many people, for Cameron to get back from Tuscany and have a meeting at 9am. Doesn't he have Skype?

Then Miliband is saying that he won't get back to London, from his holiday in Devon, until later on, on Tuesday. What's he doing? Walking it?

Talk about Nero fiddling.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

The depot in Essex is a joke. 750 jobs gone in an instance :no:




RizoRiz said:


> I'm talking about the fact these are deprived areas, and they;ve been effected ever since Thatcher made the poor her last priority.


The areas are deprived yes but no one is doing it because of that reason. They are just doing it for the sake of doing it. One area started it and then everyone basically said, Ok Lets go there now. Hell I live right next to places like Lewisham & Brixton & they have improved over the years. Still not great but not as bad as they used to be.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

It looks like serious situation there. Why cops didn't do anything to stop that?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Gang said:


> It looks like serious situation there. Why cops didn't do anything to stop that?


Outnumbered and unprepared.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> No one is doing it for politcial reasons anymore. that Stopped the moment it left Tottenham and reach places like Brixton & Lewisham which have no connection to North London.


 couldn't agree more


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

The sonic centre in Enfield is Approx 70-metre long building on fire.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I'm amazed that these kids are apparently doing a better job of organising themselves than the politicians are.
> 
> What an agonising wait, for so many people, for Cameron to get back from Tuscany and have a meeting at 9am. Doesn't he have Skype?
> 
> ...


Why is it that when bad things are happening the politicians are always on holiday?!


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

Fuck this shit.
Going to bed. Hopefully, things will have mellowed out by tommorow.


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> Outnumbered and unprepared.


Plus their hands are tied with political red tape.

Innocent citizens are scared and losing everything and the police can barely touch these guys.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm suprised the real hardcases in places that are affected aren't cracking any heads.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Pop Tatari said:


> Why is it that when bad things are happening the politicians are always on holiday?!


Probably because groups like the English Defence League know when to stir up shit.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Chain Gang solider said:


> The depot in Essex is a joke. 750 jobs gone in an instance :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my sis's lives in Brixton so I'm a bit worried at the moment, plus I can't get hold of her. I'm stressing right now, but indirectly alot of it's down to Thatcher.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Gang said:


> It looks like serious situation there. Why cops didn't do anything to stop that?


Because the law doesn't allow them to use violence in this situation. We should think about following our fellow europeans, whos police force don't mess about. These kids are having the time of their life now, with no worries in the world. It would be nice even if they had a tiny bit of fear that they could be killed by our police force, if they carry on with their actions.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Vigilante groups would do what police won't.

Thread title should now read England riots, fuck off and die chavs.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Apparently this is a map of all the riots that took place in London over the past few days.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

RizoRiz said:


> One of my sis's lives in Brixton so I'm a bit worried at the moment, plus I can't get hold of her. I'm stressing right now, but indirectly alot of it's down to Thatcher.


Damn lines are still down? Been down for the better part of 6 hours now. Hopefully you will be able to get through to her soon. Still don't think it has much to do with Thacter though. Especially when it's mostly 15/16 year old kids doing most of it.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

tomkim4 said:


> Because the law doesn't allow them to use violence in this situation. We should think about following our fellow europeans, whos police force don't mess about. These kids are having the time of their life now, with no worries in the world. It would be nice even if they had a tiny bit of fear that they could be killed by our police force, if they carry on with their actions.


Its the same in Ireland, the police do nothing, just stand there. We need to be like in Spain; take no shit and open fire. They rioters would soon retreat.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

This is why I want the armed police force to come in and set the tear gas on the rioters and beat the shit out of them:

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150333636850851&comments


Absolute scum.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Damn lines are still down? Been down for the better part of 6 hours now. Hopefully you will be able to get through to her soon. Still don't think it has much to do with Thacter though. Especially when it's mostly 15/16 year old kids doing most of it.


I hope she is okay. Stay strong


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Now the fucking UK police are saying the riots are because of anarchist groups fpalm


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

CM Dealer said:


> Now the fucking UK police are saying the riots are because of anarchist groups fpalm


What police is this, sounds like bullshit to me.

Seen a video of orthodox jews rioting.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> What police is this, sounds like bullshit to me.


I'm not sure, but that's what the US media are reporting.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Apparently this is a map of all the riots that took place in London over the past few days.


It's been more than that. It's just getting worse. Everywhere is getting hit.


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

So some of you think riots are really, nothing more than just a bunch of thugs having a ball? :lmao No. No......no. This anger is...primal, entrenched internally. This callous outburst on society is comprised of more than the doldrums of boredom ceasing excitability. 


Despair can cause people to do amazingly stupid, scary things.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Steve Patriot said:


> So some of you think riots are really, nothing more than just a bunch of thugs having a ball? :lmao No. No......no. This anger is...primal, entrenched internally. This callous outburst on society is comprised of more than the doldrums of boredom ceasing excitability.
> 
> 
> Despair can cause people to do amazingly stupid, scary things.


Explained it better than I could.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Steve Patriot said:


> So some of you think riots are really, nothing more than just a bunch of thugs having a ball? :lmao No. No......no. This anger is...primal, entrenched internally. This callous outburst on society is comprised of more than the doldrums of boredom ceasing excitability.
> 
> 
> Despair can cause people to do amazingly stupid, scary things.



It's chavs plain and simple, i've been watching the footage and every single rioter i have seen have chav written all over them.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Steve Patriot said:


> So some of you think riots are really, nothing more than just a bunch of thugs having a ball? :lmao No. No......no. This anger is...primal, entrenched internally. This callous outburst on society is comprised of more than the doldrums of boredom ceasing excitability.
> 
> 
> Despair can cause people to do amazingly stupid, scary things.


I know plenty of people that have had such despair. They didn't go hurting innocents. If they attacked the system it would be more understandable but they are just destroying for destructions sake. They are worthless scum.



CM Dealer said:


> I'm not sure, but that's what the US media are reporting.


Don't believe the US media... they fucking twist everything to fit an agenda.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

You look at the majority of rioters they are Young people. Watch the clapham video from Sky News. They look like a bunch of 15 year olds. It's nothing to do with Despair. People are just rioting for the sake of Rioting. I mean you don't see no one attacking the government buildings. You don't see them going to Central london and do anything there. They are attacking their own communities and neigbouring communities stealing from there and setting stuff on fire. Hell you have people breaking into others houses

Edit 

Clapham video


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Some you guys seriously overrate their thought process. These kind of people live for causing shit. They are put on the earth to piss everyone off, nothing else.


----------



## JayJaynn2 (Apr 12, 2011)

*London Riots Set To Spread*

starts in north london and seems to be moving around england ..

over a wonna be gangster getting shot by police after shooting at them first ..

anyone been affected by the riots ??

And people around the world , is it getting any coverage ??


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Some caller on sky news has reported some youths in i think harrow were trying to stop the riots.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm just saying they're lower-class chavs for a reason, they're cunts, but they know they've got very little prospects. They're brought up bitter.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

RizoRiz said:


> I'm just saying they're lower-class chavs for a reason, they're cunts, but they know they've got very little prospects. They're brought up bitter.


Some chavs are apart of well off families trust me, But generally they are what you describe.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

They have very little prospects because they limit themselves to very little prospects. Simple as that. Just because your from a bad background doesn't mean you will always be that way


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Ask yourself why they "live for causing shit". DERP!

You don't have to be aware of politics to be affected by it.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

CyberWaste said:


> This is why I want the armed police force to come in and set the tear gas on the rioters and beat the shit out of them:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150333636850851&comments
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Chain Gang solider said:


> They have very little prospects because they limit themselves to very little prospects. Simple as that. Just because your from a bad background doesn't mean you will always be that way


Some people are lucky enough to break out. However some are mentally scarred, trust me it's chemical reactions in the brain for alot of them. My mum works with children and parents of these children everyday, she has to listen to numerous cases of kids like this being sexually abused by family members, having drugs forced upon them from a young age. I'm not saying many of them are this extreme, but habit is hard to break when your mind is working so hard to go against you.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Reported shootings in Liverpool.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

These riots will happen up and down the country because these KIDS have seen whats happened in London and believe they can do it where they live. 
I can only blame the police for riots happening outside of London...If they controled the riots in London (which means less coverage on the news) then i very much doubt riots would of happened in Birmingham, Leeds, Liverpool, Bristol etc etc


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Its insane. I was in Ealing when a lot of it kicked off, took me ages to get through police lines and gangs to get home.

Don't know what to make of it all. In total shock


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

RizoRiz said:


> Some people are lucky enough to break out. However some are mentally scarred, trust me it's chemical reactions in the brain for alot of them. My mum works with children and parents of these children everyday, she has to listen to numerous cases of kids like this being sexually abused by family members, having drugs forced upon them from a young age. I'm not saying many of them are this extreme, but habit is hard to break when your mind is working so hard to go against you.


Fair enough some of them could possibly be mentally scarred but you see the amount doing it and I honestly don't think all of these guys could have mental problems causing it. I mean again It's not like it's big people doing it it's kids who tend to turn bad at that age (13 - 16/17). Not denying that for some it could be mental issues but I reckon a lot are also just doing it to follow crowd.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Fucking shameful.

EDIT: As I say there is alot of bandwagon riders like with anything. Dosen't change the fact these guys are all probably young, aggravated and have this as an idea of fun, which is completely wrong, and means their mind can't be right. Then again I think everyone is slightly mental.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Is there even any more trouble in tottenham or is it all in south and west london for the most part now.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Is there even any more trouble in tottenham or is it all in south and west london for the most part now.


They are all over the place, impossible to keep track off

I can literally hear police sirens and people screaming outside my house (I'm in Ealing West London)

Its fucking crazy. I can't sleep since I'm scared for my family. Keeping a cricket bat close at hand in case any attack our house.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

green25814 said:


> They are all over the place, impossible to keep track off
> 
> I can literally hear police sirens and people screaming outside my house (I'm in Ealing West London)
> 
> Its fucking crazy. I can't sleep since I'm scared for my family. Keeping a cricket bat close at hand in case any attack our house.


Ealing has been on sky news alot in the last hour or so, Keep safe man.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> Is there even any more trouble in tottenham or is it all in south and west london for the most part now.


Haven't heard much outta Tottenham since Sunday during the day. Most of the news since Sunday night is elsewhere In the Capital and around England.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I know hackney and croydon have had it bad.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I live in Bristol and now these idiots have started to do it here. I hope someone stops these idiots before they cause anymore damage.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

if it continues and keeps on escalating a strong army presence would cause the rioters to shit bricks.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> I know hackney and croydon have had it bad.


Yeah Croydon had it horrible. Girlfriend lives there and said she could literally see all the smoke from the fire. Peckham had it horrible too. Bus got blew up and a store got put on fire.

Edit

Bristol too? Fuck this is taking over England


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Haven't had a look at the news for a couple of hours but have they really started attacking people's houses?

And now it's started in Liverpool, Manchester and Bristol? Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah Croydon had it horrible. Girlfriend lives there and said she could literally see all the smoke from the fire. Peckham had it horrible too. Bus got blew up and a store got put on fire.
> 
> Edit
> 
> Bristol too? Fuck this is taking over England


Leeds is rumoured but nothing confirmed. Manchester also just rumours.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Leeds was rumored at the same time Birmingham was rumored but nothing has really come from it. Might not be much going down there for now.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

Chicharito™;10107558 said:


> Haven't had a look at the news for a couple of hours but have they really started attacking people's houses?
> 
> And now it's started in Liverpool, Manchester and Bristol? Fucking ridiculous.


yeah on the news they were talking to this old woman who had her home broken into and saw men standing over her bed with their faces covered
people's house/flats have been burnt down aswell
I know there have been reports of it spreading, over 100 people have been arrested in birmingham


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

One of the most disturbing things is there are enough cunts in each area to cause a mass riot. Furthermore, their reason and mentality for doing so is to "outdo" the other locations. And now going to further extremes of picking on innocent people - not giving a fuck if someone is in their home and burning it to the ground or breaking. That's just scary.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

What's the definition of terrorism again?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Helicopter over my house, 
I live near Cheshire Oaks in Ellesmere Port :/


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Just pray they don't start burning down houses.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah it has begun here. I got out of work at 2 with my mate texting me about riots starting off in the centre and my has got videos from Bristol city centre as he was there while it happened (not involved). It also happened in two areas where riots have also happened recently before so I think some people used it as an excuse to do it again.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

RizoRiz said:


> Just pray they don't start burning down houses.


That's what I'm thinking now as well.

Though I'm a good 20-25 minute walk to the nearest area involving shops (in Streatham), it still worries me about what's going to happen next.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> What's the definition of terrorism again?


Exactly.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Chicharito™ said:


> That's what I'm thinking now as well.
> 
> Though I'm a good 20-25 minute walk to the nearest area involving shops (in Streatham), it still worries me about what's going to happen next.


Thats the one thing I love about where I live (Brockley, Dunno if you know it) Plus where my road is about 10 minutes from a main road and even 20 Walk minutes to any town centres (Lewisham & Catford). Hopefully they don't move on to people's houses.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Not to sound stupid, but seeing as I was born in 1993, What did Thatcher do to the economy that caused all the riots in the 80s?
I have seen her name mentioned alot in this thread and have heard alot about her over the years but what was so significant???


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

there have been incidents of people having their homes broken into i think
an old woman's was i heard bout it on sky and people have had flats burnt down when the rioters burnt that carpet store the other night, there were flats above it
according to bbc 26 families lived in those flats


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I know it's easier said then done but if the police aren't doing much or are short handed the normal people of england need to start taking matters into their own hands.

ohh and cameron get fucking back you twat.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> I know it's easier said then done but if the police aren't doing much or are short handed the normal people of england need to start taking matters into their own hands.
> 
> ohh and cameron get fucking back you twat.


The police have no power in this country after Labour made them powerless thanks to the fucking EU.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> The police have no power in this country after Labour made them powerless thanks to the fucking EU.


I don't think it's because EU. in another member states (for example my country) police still have a lot of power.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gang said:


> I don't think it's because EU. in another member states (for example my country) police still have a lot of power.


Then it is down to Labour


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm glad we are able to defend ourselves and our property with lethal force where I live. A true blessing.*


Yeah, because nothing stops a riot like shooting and more guns. I see your point but I disagree. Let the police and military take care of it. 

Anyways, stay safe guys.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

It's just criminals taking an opportunity to be grade A cunts.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

ZOMBIES!?


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: London Riots Set To Spread*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/news-related-articles/566829-riots-london-36.html
check out that thread and post the pics
A few people there have talked about being close to them and some americans have talked about the coverage over there


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Panther said:


> ZOMBIES!?


:no:

It's really sad to see this stuff. I hope that Cameron calls in your military to sort shit out.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

I hate my people. I'm a black teen from London. Not saying it's just black people. Whatever.

Feel like waiting this out at the Winchester.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

It's fucking stupid. From what I've heard, the police had every right to shoot that guy. He shot at them first.

God. It's shit like this that makes my countrymen look like complete retards.


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

Way to go, rebelling plebeians.

Way to fucking make yourselves look like a bunch animals, and make the real monsters, the same bastards who are working to disenfranchise man from his wealth... look like comforting protectors. 

Honestly, take a bow. 


I want to understand the motives. I want to understand that rage. I want to draw historical parallels with the conditions you operate under. I don't want to prematurely dismiss you all as malevolent, roving criminals. 

But you deserve no such credence, not after all of the lives you've ruined. 

Oh, and another thing. Just because I want to _understand_, doesn't mean I _condone_. Had to say that aloooot today.


Because of this calamity, untold state terrorism is going to be forced on the innocent.

Bring on the telescreens, you pigs! 

*B....B....B....B*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Bet you the Olympic committee is kicking their selves for selecting London as the venue.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: London Riots Set To Spread*

It happens. After the Rodney King riots in Los Angeles in 1992, there were riots in almost every major US city and Toronto.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: London Riots Set To Spread*

It's one of my life dreams to be involved in a riot. Interesting fact.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: London Riots Set To Spread*

Should post this in the other thread.

If any morons up here start I'll personally go help the police and kick some sense into them. South think us Northerners are backward, well they're proving themselves wrong so lets no prove em right.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Excuse me if I am off base but it seems like the Uk has always had a dislike for the police and "authority" 

I guess its a cultural thing 

This is why I hate protests, everyone of them could be come a riot becouse of how stupid people are in groups. It seems like every group is made up of

10%: People who actually understand the issue 
60%: People who saw a crowd or read something on the internet and joined because they were told they are protesting something that is "bad"
20%: are here cause FUK THA POlICE 
10%: are here for something to steal 

Worlds gone crazy lately, keep your heads down and stay safe
And if any one tries to jump you or take your stuff give them a black eye for me


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I personally don't hate police, it's what I want to be as a career.

But yes, most people in the UK do.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Loopee said:


> I hate my people. I'm a black teen from London. Not saying it's just black people. Whatever.


It's pictures like this that don't help some people's opinion.










Then again it is the Daily Mail and we all know what they're like.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I guess they finally saw the "Run This Town" video and took the shit literally.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Army needs to be brought in, the police obviously can't control it.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I love seeing chaos, so i'm really enjoying this whole saga



Amber B said:


> I guess they finally saw the "Run This Town" video and took the shit literally.


:lmao


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> I love seeing chaos, so i'm really enjoying this whole saga


You wouldn't be saying that if it was in the US.

Don't know how you can 'enjoy' peoples lives and livelihood being destroyed.


----------



## Limbo (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm actually glad now I live in a no name, shitty city with nothing going on. With the pictures of many black people rioting, I fear that it will also just inspire more racism in the near future. These rioters make the EDL look tame.


----------



## MKC (Oct 23, 2006)

> ‎.. David Cameron "I am granting the Metropolitan Police emergency powers to use water cannons, rubber bullets and tear gas to take back control of our streets from these poncing parasites biting the hand that feeds them. In addition I am deploying the British Army as a visible presence to provide the authority that is so very lacking. ".....Carlsberg don't do Prime Ministers but if they did....


Seriously though, if they dont bring in some extreme measures and soon, there wont be a London to save! fuck morality, health and safety, law - simply put if your there. and causing this then your rights are no more and you should get whatever is coming to you, ten fold.

PS: I send my regards for anyone caught in this mess.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Loopee said:


> I hate my people. I'm a black teen from London. Not saying it's just black people. Whatever.
> 
> Feel like waiting this out at the Winchester.


Belive me being a Black teen myself I feel you on this one. There are a lot of white people doing it but a hell of a lot more black. We already have a horrible rep and they are just making it 10x worse :no:



RKO696 said:


> I love seeing chaos, so i'm really enjoying this whole saga


I found it funny to begin with but when it began to really spread it just became scary. Literally people not wanting to sleep in fear of their lifes.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

not surprised the worst people on earth live in england


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

I think it's disgusting that it's happening in this country.

At least it has caused the senior politicians to cut short their extremely long holidays.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Doesn't Britain have a War Measures Act or something like that so they can take away citizens rights away during a major crisis? If they do it really is time to evoke it and if they don't then they still have to take some extreme measures to stop these pathetic fucking people that don't even understand what they're fighting for.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao how dumb are poms.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Nitromalta said:


> not surprised the worst people on earth live in england


Why talk absolute shit? 


Army should be brought in with Baton guns and Water cannons. The Police do not have the power to control stuff like this because our government are spineless.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

If the army was brought in early doors to provide a big visible presence things wouldn't have got this out of hand. And maybe they should have shot that guy in the leg instead of the chest so he could have been taken away instead of killed.










Captain Hindsight away!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Damn, this better not start in Leeds. 

It's just a fuckin competition isn't it? Which city can cause the biggest riot, that's all it is. Words like idiots and morons are nothing to describe those rioters around the UK. Shoot all of them. The kids and their parents who loot side by side. 19 year old mothers with their 8 year old kids. Stupid, stupid, stupid.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Apparently there was a whole bunch of rumors of it happening in Leeds too


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

One death been confirmed after a Man got shot in croyden.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Flanny said:


> One death been confirmed after a Man got shot in croyden.


Thought that was non-fatal? or is this a different guy?


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Chicharito™;10110478 said:


> Thought that was non-fatal? or is this a different guy?


Not sure if it's the same guy or not. He died in hospital it was just confirmed on BBC News.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Trigger said:


> Scum.
> 
> The fact they are getting away with so much shows how pathetic this country really is, and how pathetic the people in it are becoming.


Thank you i've been saying this for the longest time. Sitting on our hands letting these morons do everything they want only encourages more morons to join in


----------



## mjrox (Feb 18, 2008)

Mark Duggan by all accounts was drug dealing piece of shit, who carried a gun. I can't believe fucking Teresa May banned water cannons.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

BBM, Twitter and Facebook should all take the precedent here and shut down their services, chavvy dickheads on bbm are the ones who are fanning the flames mainly, everyone can do without twitter/facebook/bbm for a few nights.

Oh and get the fucking army out, fuck the rubber bullets use live rounds.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

If it carries on for at least another 2 days Martial law will be introduced. The police force is horribly streched as it is, It is a requirement now. 

As for BBM I believe they are working to shut that down. Stuff like Twitter & Facebook are questionable though because it's easier to access those areas to see where stuff might be kicking off as well as people using them to set up hotspots. I'd assume its harder to track BBM than Twitter & Facebook.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

I live in Croydon and saw the flames from my bedroom window. Truly disgusting scenes last night, a number of shops were looted (including my friends independent clothes store) and a man was killed by one of the rioters. The police need to take back control, if that means using water cannons and tear gas then they should. A 130 year old business was burnt to the ground and many other people lost their homes and their businesses, and for what? So a bunch of degenerate scrotes can get off on stealing an iPad or an HD-TV.

British society has hit rock bottom, and it's going to get worse before it gets better.


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

2 girls who looted an off-licence with real good reasons for rioting.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14458424

Showing the rich people, by destroying local shops, houses, cars and buildings. Immeasurable stupidity.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

16,000 police will be on the streets tonight compared to 6,000 last night so that is a good sign 
but if it carries on i don't see how they can't call in the army


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

seriously though wtf are they thinking ? We have a big enough problem with terrorism and natural disaters now these dickheads are fucking shit up for no reason........i don't get the world anymore. tbo it's a disgrase they can get away with this kinda crap


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Anyone see the old white guy on sky news talking about how he hopes government and parliament buildings will be next. he was a pwopa nawty cockney.

Don't worry people cameron is back all is safe .


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

punx06 said:


> I live in Croydon and saw the flames from my bedroom window. Truly disgusting scenes last night, a number of shops were looted (including my friends independent clothes store) and a man was killed by one of the rioters. The police need to take back control, if that means using water cannons and tear gas then they should. A 130 year old business was burnt to the ground and many other people lost their homes and their businesses, and for what? So a bunch of degenerate scrotes can get off on stealing an iPad or an HD-TV.
> 
> British society has hit rock bottom, and it's going to get worse before it gets better.


completely agree with you mate
The police need to be allowed to be more robust in how they can respond


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Anyone see the old white guy on sky news talking about how he hopes government and parliament buildings will be next. he was a pwopa nawty cockney.


 he was a proper dumb fuck


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Jon Snow said:


> he was a proper dumb fuck


Tbf to the old timer he had a point if the rioters had any cause they would hit the government and nothing else.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Trigger said:


> 2 girls who looted an off-licence with real good reasons for rioting.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14458424
> 
> Showing the rich people, by destroying local shops, houses, cars and buildings. Immeasurable stupidity.


I just saw that too. My god. It's official. Us Brits are more stupid than Americans.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cactus Clothesline said:


> I just saw that too. My god. It's official. Us Brits are more stupid than Americans.


Americans would blame islam or anti christ groups.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Tbf to the old timer he had a point if the rioters had any cause they would hit the government and nothing else.


Yeah but fact is they don't have a cause other than causing damage


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

So this is basically Rodney King, but to a greater degree? What else are they rioting about over there?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

SummerLove said:


> So this is basically Rodney King, but to a greater degree? What else are they rioting about over there?


Nothing just street hoodlums (chavs) and other silly fuckers causing havoc.

What happened in tottenham has nothing to do with this, people have seen the chance to cause trouble all over london and in other cities.

News is London/Essex has more planned attacks.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

This is all just sickening. Thank fuck i'm safe down here in Devon. Really feel for those who are stuck in the middle of it. I have friends living in Hackney who were too close for comfort and I hear it spread to Birmingham where I was living only a few months ago. It's mindless morons. This has nothing to do with political protest, nor the protest against the shooting of Mark Duggan. This is unfortunately the state of the youth today, they think this is fun and cool ruining people's lives. I hope the police get tougher on these fools who have truly shamed our country. They don't seem to realise they are hurting their own and in the long run this will not help anybody.
I saw a video of a kid, heavily bleeding who was helped to his feet, only to then be mugged! I've never seen anything like this. I hate the government too and the police are pretty fucked up but we could all be A LOT worse off. Spoilt cunts


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

pictures on sky news of an innocent by stander being attacked and robbed my rioters when he thought they were trying to help him
sickening

just saw this aswell 
I saw a video of a kid, heavily bleeding who was helped to his feet, only to then be mugged (DocBLue)


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Jon Snow said:


> pictures on sky news of an innocent by stander being attacked and robbed my rioters when he thought they were trying to help him
> sickening


Muggings and people been jumped is an everyday occurance all over england, that does not suprise me or shock me.


Manchester is on alert for tonight.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Any fatalities?


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

its not really shocking but just another example of the rioters attacking innocent people


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

SummerLove said:


> Any fatalities?


One man shot dead in croydon.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

a guy was shot in his car in croydon (i think ) and died


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

As soon as anyone died, which now they sadly have, the army should have been drafted in immediately.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

News is leeds had it and i heard nottingham not long before other cities get involved.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Is it bad that tonight i'm gonna be glued to the news channels hoping to see some of these chavy thieving bastards get tear gassed?

It's just ridiculous that the rioting has spread throughout the country, and the reasons that the "youths" are giving are just mindbogglingly stupid.

Showing the rich that we can do what we want? Just wow. I'm only 23 so what happened to the schools in those years that i left that turned these kids into such idiots.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Some totty on sky news.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Hopefully more police on the streets will put off another night of riots although i'm not sure it will deter everyone. I expect it'll spread further across the country tonight. The army could end it all now if they were brought in or even if water cannons/rubber bullets were used. These are mostly spineless kids, it won't take much to scare them off


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

That's what I'm wondering, doesn't britain have a SWAT team to go down there and fire some shots to disperse the mobs?


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

Xander45 said:


> Is it bad that tonight i'm gonna be glued to the news channels hoping to see some of these chavy thieving bastards get tear gassed?
> 
> It's just ridiculous that the rioting has spread throughout the country, and the reasons that the "youths" are giving are just mindbogglingly stupid.
> 
> Showing the rich that we can do what we want? Just wow. I'm only 23 so what happened to the schools in those years that i left that turned these kids into such idiots.


I'll be glued to it as well mate ha hoping to see some of the chavs get what they deserve


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Probably a few of us here that could have ended up a chav.

Ohh no boris is on tv

Boris the mayor of london and cameron the prime minister, shows how fucked we are.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

WWE_TNA said:


> *Probably a few of us here that could have ended up a chav.*
> 
> Ohh no boris is on tv
> 
> Boris the mayor of london and cameron the prime minister, shows how fucked we are.


Why, is it a disease? Do you one day wake up with a sudden urge to buy Burberry and sit on park benches drinking white lightning?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Xander45 said:


> Why is it a disease?


Well if you live in certain areas it pretty much is a disease and some people just follow the crowd and end up one.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

My best mate when I was 5/6 has ended up a gangster/pot head/dealer etc. Thankfully we went down our separate roads, but it could easily have been different, you never know what will happen.


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

My sister lives above a pub in hackney and they got out of there pretty sharpish what with it being a business and all, just ridiculous the level of disruption and fear that this is causing. 

Great, more police, thanks David. Growing a spine might be more useful though.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

SummerLove said:


> So this is basically Rodney King, but to a greater degree? What else are they rioting about over there?


Pretty much. It started with a man getting killed in North London which led to protest and a riot in North London. Since then people have basically just decided to go out and loot too.


----------



## MKC (Oct 23, 2006)

Yep, just heard the news its now kicking off in my town


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EFC Bronco said:


> My best mate when I was 5/6 has ended up a gangster/pot head/dealer etc. Thankfully we went down our separate roads, but it could easily have been different, you never know what will happen.


Same man. people i went to school with and were friends with have been in prison for armed robbery, dealing etc etc. 

Who is the annoying bitch reporting in ealing on sky news.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

MKC said:


> Yep, just heard the news its now kicking off in my town


Where are you?


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

EFC Bronco said:


> My best mate when I was 5/6 has ended up a gangster/pot head/dealer etc. Thankfully we went down our separate roads, but it could easily have been different, you never know what will happen.


But you made the right choices and your friend didn't. No sympathy for these thugs


----------



## MKC (Oct 23, 2006)

Xander45 said:


> Where are you?


Northamptonshire.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

It's annoying they have all this coverage in ealing a upper class part of london or maybe it's just the safest place at the moment to do live broadcasting.


----------



## MKC (Oct 23, 2006)

http://www.northamptonchro​n.co.uk/...ers_to_help_me​t_with_london_riots_1_2944​927 - now doubt the scrotal planks have clocked onto this.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> It's annoying they have all this coverage in ealing a upper class part of london or maybe it's just the safest place at the moment to do live broadcasting.


yeah it probably is
but i would like to see how it is in other parts like croydon atm


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Jon Snow said:


> yeah it probably is
> but i would like to see how it is in other parts like croydon atm


Ed Milaband was In Peckham earlier which looks like a wreck. They showed a few scenes on BBC earlier too of Croydon where the fire happened at Reeves corner and it was bloody awful. Just black.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Ed Milaband was In Peckham earlier which looks like a wreck. They showed a few scenes on BBC earlier too of Croydon where the fire happened at Reeves corner and it was bloody awful. Just black.


So cameron sits tight and stays safe while ed goes to one of the worst areas.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Blackberry site hacked and warned against co-operating with police....

http://blogs.blackberry.com/


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Apparently Cameron is going somewhere later on. Even Boris Johnson went to Clapham :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Apprently areas of london will be unguarded.

Boris is such a muppet how did he get to be mayor.

Brixton going off again is a rumour.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah Brixton, Lewisham & Camberwell are all going to be kicking off during the day if you believe Rumors. I was In lewisham earlier. Not as bad as other areas but couple shop windows been smashed and such. Everywhere there even began shutting up at 1pm


----------



## MKC (Oct 23, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14458424

If that was me, your wine would be up your arse missy....


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

I heard its gone off in liverpool and now in small parts of manchester. Now cameron will shit himself, everyone down south thinks all of us up north are all thugs and 'breeders' xD.

Think about everywhere else in the world where it has kicked off this year. China, Libya, greece, korea, they all were doing it for a reason. And we are doing it because some guy got shot. Wait until somone kills a baby, it will be world war 3 by that logic.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

NostalgicDave said:


> I heard its gone off in liverpool and now in small parts of manchester. Now cameron will shit himself, everyone down south thinks all of us up north are all thugs and 'breeders' xD.
> 
> Think about everywhere else in the world where it has kicked off this year. China, Libya, greece, korea, they all were doing it for a reason. And we are doing it because some guy got shot. Wait until somone kills a baby, it will be world war 3 by that logic.


I'm waiting for groups to take matter's in their own hands.


----------



## MKC (Oct 23, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> I'm waiting for groups to take matter's in their own hands.







Sean Bean FTW!


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

boris johnson is in clapham junction atm
why the fuck is he holding a broom lol

ed milliband looks like he belongs in wallace and gromit


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Police left Croydon to be destroyed.


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3741815/Riot-yobs-mug-injured-child.html

Basically just shows the guy who gets helped, then mugged and the west indian woman standing up against them.

The story at the bottom though I hadn't heard, and that really is rock bottom, stealing the clothes off someones back is evidently more than a turn of phrase.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I've just remembered someone in the chatbox having a go at me for being "somewhat ashamed of being english sometimes", now is one of those times, and I'm sure a lot of people agree.


----------



## Limbo (Jul 20, 2011)

I can't stand the people that go "Oh well, it's only the rich people that are being affected. So it's a good thing". 

What the fuck is wrong with someone being rich? Sure, you get those big, conceited business dicks but what about the guys that worked hard to get where they are? This is something I've never understood. I've never had a lot of money, I was always the broke guy in the social circle, but I never hated rich people because I never felt I needed to be rich. 

*grumble grumble grumble*

/bitch and moan


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

MKC said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14458424
> 
> If that was me, your wine would be up your arse missy....


Just saw this, pissed me off beyond belief. This generation have no idea what it means to stand up for rights, send the cunts to Syria and then they will see what a real cause is all about. These two little bitches pretty much sum up the kinds of people who are taking part in the rioting.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Hulk Hogan trending on twitter, let me guess he's going to book himself to go over all of the rioters clean?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

So it's Rioters 3-0 Police and the normal folk and youths.

Time to get one back tonight.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

EFC Bronco said:


> Hulk Hogan trending on twitter, let me guess he's going to book himself to go over all of the rioters clean?


Hogan telling the rioters to say their prays & Eat their vitamins (Y)


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Would Tap.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

EFC Bronco said:


> Hulk Hogan trending on twitter, let me guess he's going to book himself to go over all of the rioters clean?


Send in Cena, after an entire night of getting attacked by the mob he'll come back and AA them into the Thames.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Call in this guy.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

these rioters and looters ain't exactly poor when they all have blackberries and iphones


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> these rioters and looters ain't exactly poor when they all have blackberries and iphones


That's only cause they nicked them!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

MKC said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14458424


"It's the governments fault

Yeah conservatives innit"

Sick of people using socio-economic reasons for the riots, it's just scum being scum


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Jon Snow said:


> these rioters and looters ain't exactly poor when they all have blackberries and iphones


Upstanding College kids and uni students are involved most likely, probably just a small number but any chance to get free shit.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This lady is my hero.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

chr1st0 said:


> "It's the governments fault
> 
> Yeah conservatives innit"
> 
> Sick of people using socio-economic reasons for the riots, it's just scum being scum


agreed
these rioters don't care about politics
i doubt they even know anything about it


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> This lady is my hero.


If only a couple more hundred people male and female done this shit.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Jon Snow said:


> these rioters and looters ain't exactly poor when they all have blackberries and iphones


Psh 90% Of Kids have BB's these days. Mostly Parents bought most likely.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rumours of trouble in wolves.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> agreed
> these rioters don't care about politics
> i doubt they even know anything about it


Borris is with us on this, don't know if thats a good thing though...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14464139


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

All the shops and businesses around me are shutting down early in peparation for the worst.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Police will go full force if it hits the west end.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

chr1st0 said:


> Borris is with us on this, don't know if thats a good thing though...
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14464139


i saw that on tv
that guy heckling him about mark duggan getting shot should shut the fuck up 
these people are not rioting because of that 
need to deal with the rioting and then investigate the death of mark duggan


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> Police will go full force if it hits the west end.


Oxford circus was hit yesterday apparently.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rumours have it a white gang are getting together links to millwall, ohh fuck this could get worse.

That's all london needs is a race war.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Think I'm going to stay away from the news for a bit, seen a few too many rumours that have worried me (though some have been lies apparently).

The only good news at the moment is the increase of police but still the most they are going to be allowed to do is stand around.


----------



## MKC (Oct 23, 2006)

If your on facebook, time to get reporting... take the gits down:

http://www.facebook.com/groups/235267786511728/


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Chicharito™ said:


> Think I'm going to stay away from the news for a bit, seen a few too many rumours that have worried me (though some have been lies apparently).


I'm the same, as soon as a rumour starts I start assuming it's true and panicking, best for me to just avoid the news.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Boris is such a buffoon


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

MKC said:


> If your on facebook, time to get reporting... take the gits down:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/235267786511728/


:lmao Bloody fools.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

MKC said:


> If your on facebook, time to get reporting... take the gits down:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/235267786511728/


I literally understood about 2 words in that


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00jpw7j

Hogan lol.


----------



## MKC (Oct 23, 2006)

chr1st0 said:


> I literally understood about 2 words in that


I'd like to think it's some secret code we don't understand but considering most of those members have an IQ of a glass of water; I highly doubt it.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

MKC said:


> I'd like to think, it's some secret code we don't understand but considering most of those members have an IQ of a glass of water; I highly doubt it.


Reminds me of the old fallout games when you put your intelligence to below 3


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

my god
how many times as kay burley said affluent 
we get it !


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

chr1st0 said:


> I literally understood about 2 words in that


English Translation

"Wat its on in barnett 2nyt"

So are we going to Barnett tonight 

"Are you on it" 

Do you want to partake in tonight events.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Jon Snow said:


> my god
> how many times as kay burley said affluent
> we get it !


I've switched to BBC, she is doing my head in.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00jpw7j
> 
> Hogan lol.



"Not available in your country" 

I hope Hogan encouraged those London youngsters to say their prayers and take their vitamins


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> I've switched to BBC, she is doing my head in.


I'm going to have to do that soon can't take much more of her


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

heggland0 said:


> "Not available in your country"
> 
> I hope Hogan encouraged those London youngsters to say their prayers and take their vitamins


It seemed like he was enjoying it and cut a promo lol. That is what i got from it anyway.


Women having a right good rant on bbc news, she wants the army and feel the police done fuck all.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> English Translation
> 
> "Wat its on in barnett 2nyt"
> 
> ...


But is it a riot or are they gonna watch the riots from Williams Mums house?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Uni graduate, graphic designer, college students some of the people been charged see it's not just chavs or lower class people.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

chr1st0 said:


> But is it a riot or are they gonna watch the riots from Williams Mums house?


From my knowledge 

They are meeting up somewhere to go to Williams mum house and then I believe on to Barnett. but even I don't fucking know :lmao


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Uni graduate, graphic designer, college students some of the people been charged see it's not just chavs or lower class people.


get a lot of uni students which are just scum , thinking they are cool and anarchists 
just look at the protests about student fees when they started smashing windows
Being a student myself it makes me feel ashamed that this is the image people are given


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sheffield, hull, Newcastle, Sunderland and Middlesbrough next i predict.


Confirmed in Salford.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

disturbances reported in west brom and wolverhampton


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Cunts:


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> get a lot of uni students which are just scum , thinking they are cool and anarchists
> just look at the protests about student fees when they started smashing windows
> Being a student myself it makes me feel ashamed that this is the image people are given


Very true. All the people involved in the violence and destruction in these riots are idiots taking advantage of some guy's death.


----------



## MKC (Oct 23, 2006)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Cunts:


News on lad robbed after being attacked update!. Twitter> Heather_n85 Heather Walker
@SeanBoscott hes in royal london hosp,malysian student,broken tooth+broken jaw,having operation soon"


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

News say Mark Duggan was shot by police and did not open fire at police.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

They best fuck off if they try to riot up here (Newcastle)


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> News say Mark Duggan was shot by police and did not open fire at police.


He still had a gun on him with bullets in the magazine apparently 
well that's what i got from sky news

111 officers injured throughout the riots


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Police fucked up. If he had a gun they should have shot to disarm, not to kill.

Btw, JS, whos the chick in ya sig?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Amazon.co.uk

Top 7 items are baseball bats and a a police baton from the last 24 hours.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, this is what's left of my area:

http://lockerz.com/s/127990054

http://lockerz.com/s/128005547


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

WWE_TNA said:


> News say Mark Duggan was shot by police and did not open fire at police.


This has nothing to do with the people that are rioting at the moment... They're doing it because they're bored, ungrateful little shits


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

chr1st0 said:


> "It's the governments fault
> 
> Yeah conservatives innit"
> 
> Sick of people using socio-economic reasons for the riots, it's just scum being scum


English teenagers are the fucking worst. And I say this as one of them.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

For The Win said:


> Btw, JS, whos the chick in ya sig?



her name's melanie iglesias mate


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

TankOfRate said:


> Well, this is what's left of my area:
> 
> http://lockerz.com/s/127990054
> 
> http://lockerz.com/s/128005547


Where's that? Woolwich?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

7 out of the top 10 increases in sport items in the past 24 hours on amazon are baseball bats, one of the bats sales has gone up 6,500%

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/movers-and-shakers/sports/


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

WWE_TNA said:


> Uni graduate, graphic designer, college students some of the people been charged see it's not just chavs or lower class people.


Graduates are the nouvelle underclass. No jobs for them either.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Well, this is what's left of my area:
> 
> http://lockerz.com/s/127990054
> 
> http://lockerz.com/s/128005547


:shocked: You're in Woolwich!!! Most of the videos and pics I've seen have been there


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Where's that? Woolwich?


Yep yep. It's like a ghost town now, it's unbelievable.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Woolwich is too damn close to home for me . 30 minute bus ride straight. Saw this last night. Not surprised its a ghost town after some of those scences.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

http://birminghamriots2011.tumblr.com/ theres updates on there. 

Apparently theres stuff going to happen down here in kent tonight.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This is sickening. Now people are being forced to take off their own damn clothes.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> This is sickening. Now people are being forced to take off their own damn clothes.


that is sickening 
these people are nothing but thugs


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

TehJerichoFan said:


> This is sickening. Now people are being forced to take off their own damn clothes.


Political yeah? Taxes Yeah? Getting back at the rich yeah? 

Just thugs being thugs.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

This is just scary. I'm staying with my girlfriend, about 5 miles away from where the trouble has spread to. We were told to leave a pet shop today as it was closing early due to the riots spreading all the way out to where we were. Worrying, and sick.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

nice to see them improving racial relations.


fucking idiots.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> This is sickening. Now people are being forced to take off their own damn clothes.


Heard it was fake.


----------



## MKC (Oct 23, 2006)

f'n birds!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## fergieska (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14458424

This is disgusting. Bunch of idiots trying to justify their stupidity. They blame the government and dont even know which party is in charge.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Suprised nobody has posted this:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Most of the rioters in manchester are white, damn irish immigrants


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If the police won't stop them, perhaps mother nature can. Has it rained over there since this happened? Rain and thugs do not mix well. I'm not even joking.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Hmmmmmmmm.


well that was...interesting
some good ideas given by the reporter in england on what was happening ( forgot his name) but that main host seems a bit too fixed on the idea of race and his comment about going out with a baseball bat with nails in and saying guns were the answer was a bit stupid :no:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fucking sky news get reporting news elsewhere instead of silly 2 minute coverage, bbc is probably the fucking same we need to know what is happening in other cities. We get it London got fucked up.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Amber B said:


> If the police won't stop them, perhaps mother nature can. Has it rained over there since this happened? Rain and thugs do not mix well. I'm not even joking.


Nope, hasn't rained yet. Nothing surprising about your suggestion. Unfavourable weather is always a hindrance to mass gatherings and disturbances. There's rain forecast tomorrow, but don't seem so much is happening tonight anyway.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Amber B said:


> If the police won't stop them, perhaps mother nature can. Has it rained over there since this happened? Rain and thugs do not mix well. I'm not even joking.


No it's practically the hottest day of the year (where I am, at least).










Too blue to photograph in Lancaster. Stark contrast with the photos of London. Hopefully, the scene still looks like this by tomorrow morning. I'd be shocked if anything major happened here tbh.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I blame Immigration, Video games, facebook and twitter.

Manchester is fucking going off.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Hmmmmmmmm.


Alex Jones is such a disingenuous shit-stirring clown.

That's rather peeved me off, I must say. That is a complete misrepresenation of what has happened. Using one picture of a white guy being stripped by a black guy as evidence that these large-scale, widespread riots began as a series of "racist attacks on whites"?

That is total and utter bullshit and he should be ashamed of himself. That kind of misinformation doensn't help anyone.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

i blame rap music.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> The police have no power in this country after Labour made them powerless thanks to the fucking EU.


There is so much wrong with this sentence that I don't even know where to begin. I really hope that you are not of voting age.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Most of the rioters in manchester are white, damn irish immigrants


To be honest I don't think us Irish have it in us to be bothered with mass rioting


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ahh Manchester it was bound to happen Miss Selfridges on fire and everything.


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

http://englishdefenceleague.org/the-edl-condemns-rioting-and-unchecked-lawlessness-in-england/

I wondered how long it'd be before the EDL, BNP, UKIP etc. would weigh in.

They are very much with the majority on what should be happening, Nigel Farage was saying water cannons should be used. I gotta wonder if this will increase support for these type of groups what with the large focus on the coloured people who are rioting.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

Trigger said:


> http://englishdefenceleague.org/the-edl-condemns-rioting-and-unchecked-lawlessness-in-england/
> 
> I wondered how long it'd be before the EDL, BNP, UKIP etc. would weigh in.
> 
> They are very much with the majority on what should be happening, Nigel Farage was saying water cannons should be used. I gotta wonder if this will increase support for these type of groups what with the large focus on the coloured people who are rioting.


That is always a possibility , when people see the groups condemning the riots they may start to have more sympathy towards them 
on the subject of nigel farage and ukip i wouldn't go so far as to lump them so closely to the edl 
although he says stupid things 
I think he made a lot of good points when he talked about the riots on sky news earlier


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

Jon Snow said:


> That is always a possibility , when people see the groups condemning the riots they may start to have more sympathy towards them
> on the subject of nigel farage and ukip i wouldn't go so far as to lump them so closely together
> although he says stupid things
> I think he made a lot of good points when he talked about the riots on sky news earlier


Farage is definitely better at presenting himself than Nick Griffin is.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

chr1st0 said:


> To be honest I don't think us Irish have it in us to be bothered with mass rioting


Please tell me that's an ironic statement...



Trigger said:


> http://englishdefenceleague.org/the-edl-condemns-rioting-and-unchecked-lawlessness-in-england/
> 
> I wondered how long it'd be before the EDL, BNP, UKIP etc. would weigh in.
> 
> They are very much with the majority on what should be happening, Nigel Farage was saying water cannons should be used. I gotta wonder if this will increase support for these type of groups what with the large focus on the coloured people who are rioting.


Yeah, let's not throw UKIP in with the fascists.

As a black person I'm very saddened by the effect that this whole affair with have on the image of people of my background. It's a damn shame and these idiots don't think or care about that. However, I'm not worried about the EDL or BNP.

Yes, I'd expect them to get a fillip from these incidents but nothing that will lead to a long-term problem. The far right in Britain is weak and has never been close to any substantial power or influence. That isn't going to change.


----------



## impjim (Feb 20, 2010)

It's going to rain for the next few days in Manchester and Liverpool, might rain in London on Thursday night, nothing for Birmingham until Friday night when it's going to rain pretty much everywhere. Hopefully the weather forecasters are accurate AS PER USUAL...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I keep expecting to see Danny Dyer pop up on tv in london.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

I rekon the rioting up north will be far worse than down south, maybe not worse than london but still. Asian and black communities will be targeted i rekon, if you saw what ahppened in liverpool they attacked alot of homes and buildings. If i kicks off where i live (which i wouldnt bet against i rekon a mosque or something will be burnt down.


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

BBC:
20:18 - A group of around 100 young man have gathered on Church Street in Enfield, and say they will defend the streets of the north London suburb from rioters. The area is peaceful at the moment.

Nice to see some positive stuff on their live feed.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Millwall fans have mobbed up together and gone round their local area patrolling the streets and protecting local shop owners and such from these tits. Can't wait to see these kids run like Usain Bolt when they come face to face with that mob (for anyone not based in the UK, Millwall are a bunch of fucking nutters).

http://twitpic.com/63jbr8


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Segunda Caida said:


> Millwall fans have mobbed up together and gone round their local area patrolling the streets and protecting local shop owners and such from these tits. Can't wait to see these kids run like Usain Bolt when they come face to face with that mob (for anyone not based in the UK, Millwall are a bunch of fucking nutters).


Fucking sad for londoners that it needs those millwall pricks to protect them.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

ColeStar said:


> Please tell me that's an ironic statement...


The only riots in Ireland in the last ages were like 50 odd people and it lasted about 2 hours, but yes it was a sweeping ironic comment to go along with the previous one

As for people from Milwall, I think we've all seen Green Street


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

It's highly organised in Manchester.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Fucking sad for londoners that it needs those millwall pricks to protect them.


This
but at least they may keep the rioters from that area


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> It's highly organised in Manchester.


It seems to be a lot more "politically" driven outside of London than the "wanton vandalism" (to quote Boris) in London itself.


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

Apologies if already posted but this thread is 2 long to catch up on

Hogan weighs in.
http://deadspin.com/5829111/finally-hulk-hogan-addresses-the-london-riots


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

Who doesn't belong in that picture?:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll be honest i do need alot of new gear, but that is even to low for me.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I hope martial law is issued and those scum get whats coming to them.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

Its kicking off in bolton, all the asian communities are getting smashed up bad it will only get worse, if it gets any worse ill go out and take advantage of the situation and i dont mean looting


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> I hope martial law is issued and those scum get whats coming to them.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

I'd be very, very sceptical about the motives of any Millwall viligantes claiming to want to protect homes and businesses.

I was trawling the internet yesterday early afternoon for traces of info about any riots that could begin in Lewisham and found myself on a Millwall forum.

The comments about the rioting were scary to say the least. Including a couple of guys bemoaning the fact that Britain could not indulge in "ethnic cleansing." One even denounced Enoch Powell supporters on the basis that if Powell were around now, he would be with the PC leftie brigade and would fail to accept the real solution (mass killing) that is necessary to solve the problem!


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

i wanted to go out tonight but obviously Manchester is on riot.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ColeStar said:


> I'd be very, very sceptical about the motives of any Millwall viligantes claiming to want to protect homes and businesses.
> 
> I was trawling the internet yesterday early afternoon for traces of info about any riots that could begin in Lewisham and found myself on a Millwall forum.
> 
> The comments about the rioting were scary to say the least. Including a couple of guys bemoaning the fact that Britain could not indulge in "ethnic cleansing." One even denounced Enoch Powell supporters on the basis that if Powell were around now, he would be with the PC leftie brigade and would fail to accept the real solution (mass killing) that is necessary to solve the problem!


Millwall just want to beat up some ethnic folk.


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> Millwall just want to beat up some ethnic folk.


From the BBC
2114: Joshua from Birmingham writes:
I live by the Mailbox in Birmingham city centre, which is surrounded by Police and locked down. A short while ago, I witnessed the Tesco by Five Ways roundabout getting *robbed by three males wearing masks, making racist comments about the plight of Black people to justify their atrocious acts.* We all got kicked out of Tesco and have no food or drinks for the evening. Hopefully things get better by tomorrow morning.

Ethnic folks ain't exactly helping themselves.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The EDL and BnP loving fucks need to pipe down.

White, Black, Asian folk need to come together like in some parts of london.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

NostalgicDave said:


> Its kicking off in bolton, all the asian communities are getting smashed up bad it will only get worse, if it gets any worse ill go out and take advantage of the situation and i dont mean looting


Can you see it first hand??? Or is it surfing over FB or something??

Anyhow about the riots, I think they've surely peaked last night, only way down from that is .... down, hence less shit happening tonight (thus far!).


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

WWE_TNA said:


> Millwall just want to beat up some ethnic folk.


Funny, because if you go to the high street in Eltham right now they're standing side by side with Charlton fans defending the businesses. Come up with something other than an overused stereotype.


----------



## MKC (Oct 23, 2006)

Striketeam said:


> I hope martial law is issued and those scum get whats coming to them.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wonderwall123 said:


> Funny, because if you go to the high street in Eltham right now they're standing side by side with Charlton fans defending the businesses. Come up with something other than an overused stereotype.


Do Charlton have a heavy number of black members?

And the majority of millwall are racist that is stone cold fact.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

D17 said:


> Can you see it first hand??? Or is it surfing over FB or something??
> 
> Anyhow about the riots, I think they've surely peaked last night, only way down from that is .... down, hence less shit happening tonight (thus far!).


Ive got a phonecall, its kicking off in farnworth too if you count that as bolton, asdas been fucked up and they have tried setting fire to it.

What i expect to see up north are some anti-Conservatives/police/council signs. It seems to be alot more political up here.

The conservatives, they dont put society first and this happens


----------



## Eddie99 (Oct 11, 2009)

These are people who want to do maximum damage to their country...


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

Eddie99 said:


> These are people who want to do maximum damage to their country...


If only we could kick them out.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm trying to catch up, I commented loads on this thread last night, I've been busy today, got Sky News online just now, don't really know whats happened today yet, but I don't think I believe this, are they really starting again? Just fill me in please.


----------



## MKC (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

Anyone catch the video of the kid that was helped up to his feet and then mugged whilst he was bleeding on ITV?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah its been posted in here earlier. Joke. 

Also I posted that pic is your sig too :lmao guy is a bloody Legend. Tesco Value and everything


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

Mankycaaant said:


> Anyone catch the video of the kid that was helped up to his feet and then mugged whilst he was bleeding on ITV?


i saw that video on sky news earlier
absolutely disgusting


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

That picture is amazing. I'd been told about it but that's the first time I've actually seen it. Tesco Value Basmati Rice - seriously? What are these dickheads thinking?

Manchester seems to be the worst affected place today. London has pretty much died out.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

bloody hell


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah its been posted in here earlier. Joke.
> 
> Also I posted that pic is your sig too :lmao guy is a bloody Legend. Tesco Value and everything


Oh well. Pretty horrific.

I know.  Put it onto my Facebook and got 23 likes lol. 
I can't help but wondering why he never opted for the Tesco Finest range of bulk rice?


----------



## MKC (Oct 23, 2006)

Mankycaaant said:


> Anyone catch the video of the kid that was helped up to his feet and then mugged whilst he was bleeding on ITV?


News on lad robbed after being attacked update!. Twitter> Heather_n85 Heather Walker
@SeanBoscott hes in royal london hosp,malysian student,broken tooth+broken jaw,having operation soon"


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

just start shooting people. seriously.

these fuckers are not protesting. they're a mild form of terrorism.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Im ashamed to be english after this dreadful behaviour from so called civilised people:no:


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Canning Circus Police Station fire-bombed by 30-40 men - Nottingham Police

Source: Sky News

Chris Buckler BBC News People are following us around with bags, asking where the riots are. There is no doubt that there is a great deal of opportunism going on here tonight in Manchester.


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

If london police had the minds of Los angeles police... the riot would be over and and all these dirt bags would be in bags


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

any new developments ? not seen news for a few hours


----------



## MKC (Oct 23, 2006)

For peoples sigs:










http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v288/MKC84/Riots2011Small.jpg


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

England is worse than african countries


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Jon Snow said:


> any new developments ? not seen news for a few hours


A police station in Nottingham has been fire-bombed.

A digger has been used in an attempted robbery of a Post Office in Bootle.

West Midlands Police have made 36 arrests tonight after shops were looted and vehicles set alight in Birmingham, West Bromwich and Wolverhampton.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Anyone watch Sky news just there, some reporter was trying to conduct an interview youths got on his nerves he asked them to tell us why they are protesting basically 

"Well the police nick us for nothing you know, so we're going to piss them off".

Yeah, that's how you go about things.


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

^ This is the next generation of England, disgusted to be a part of it.

Small disturbance reported in my city by police now, hopefully nothing.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

JakeC_91 said:


> Anyone watch Sky news just there, some reporter was trying to conduct an interview youths got on his nerves he asked them to tell us why they are protesting basically
> 
> "Well the police nick us for nothing you know, so we're going to piss them off".
> 
> Yeah, that's how you go about things.


Yeah, the person said he wasn't a "law-abiding" citizen and that if their face was shown the police would just arrest them three months down the line.

And that's a group of teenagers trying to break into a photography shop in Manchester. Live on Sky News.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

cheers mate 
i'd rep you but given too much in last 24 hrs
oops forget to quote you thanks RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Jon Snow said:


> cheers mate
> i'd rep you but given too much in last 24 hrs


More on the incident in the Bootle area of Merseyside - a man has been arrested on suspicion of vehicle theft after allegedly using a dumper truck to break into a Post Office. Only shutters were damaged, police say.

Source: BBC News


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

is anyone sane enough not to be part of this


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Yeah, the person said he wasn't a "law-abiding" citizen and that if their face was shown the police would just arrest them three months down the line.
> 
> And that's a group of teenagers trying to break into a photography shop in Manchester. Live on Sky News.


Ahh, it'll die down soon no doubt.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Photography shop - what is the fucking point?

Honestly, I'm hoping a tank comes from out of nowhere and runs those scumbags over


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Edgehead 26 said:


> Photography shop - what is the fucking point?
> 
> Honestly, I'm hoping a tank comes from out of nowhere and runs those scumbags over


They said it was right next to the city hall. Don't know if that's true though. Being Scottish I haven't been to Manchester much.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

If these rioters really wanted to send a message, they would torch police stations. Now I'm hearing they already set one on fire yesterday,. That's a good start, but you need to burn more down instead of burning down small businesses where your dumbass use to go to to buy groceries. Burning local store down means, you ass is going to have to walk or drive probably another 10 miles to get it.

Now I'm all for looting and torching places like the police stations or businesses where the rich shop and wait for it....Buckingham Palace. But The "Queen" got her goons.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> her name's melanie iglesias mate


Thanks. She is banging 



TehJerichoFan said:


> This is sickening. Now people are being forced to take off their own damn clothes.


That is sick. Black thug.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

More from BBC News:

Time for a quick update on the firebombed police station in Nottingham. The flames have been extinguished and at least eight people have been arrested in connection with the attack.

In Manchester, a recently opened fashion boutique in King Street owned by former Oasis singer Liam Gallagher has been hit by looters.

An 18-year-old man has been arrested by Tayside Police in connection with Facebook entries encouraging others to gather in Dundee city centre with weapons to riot. The teenager is due to appear at Dundee Sheriff Court on Wednesday morning.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Nottingham's pretty fucked, skipped the shops and went straight for the police stations in some areas.


----------



## MKC (Oct 23, 2006)

From my facebook, sorry mind is trailing...



> R-I-O-T-S = Real Inbreed-shits On The Scrounge!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

JasonLives said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

Premeditated said:


> If these rioters really wanted to send a message, they would torch police stations. Now I'm hearing they already set one on fire yesterday,. That's a good start, but you need to burn more down instead of burning down small businesses where your dumbass use to go to to buy groceries. Burning local store down means, you ass is going to have to walk or drive probably another 10 miles to get it.
> 
> Now I'm all for looting and torching places like the police stations or businesses where the rich shop and wait for it....Buckingham Palace. But The "Queen" got her goons.


Ridiculous thing to say.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Trigger said:


> Ridiculous thing to say.


I was just joking about the Buckingham Palace part. But, I'm dead serious about the police stations. I personally would not take part in these because I have a life and I don't want to get caught.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

JasonLives said:


>


Stupid Bastards

On a side note http://www.twitvid.com/DWZPW


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> If these rioters really wanted to send a message, they would torch police stations. Now I'm hearing they already set one on fire yesterday,. That's a good start, but you need to burn more down instead of burning down small businesses where your dumbass use to go to to buy groceries. Burning local store down means, you ass is going to have to walk or drive probably another 10 miles to get it.
> 
> Now I'm all for looting and torching places like the police stations or businesses where the rich shop and wait for it....Buckingham Palace. But The "Queen" got her goons.


:no:


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Premeditated said:


> I was just joking about the Buckingham Palace part. But, I'm dead serious about the police stations. I personally would not take part in these because I have a life and I don't want to get caught.


You don't break the law becouse you would get caught?fpalm

I don't break the law because it is the wrong thing to do but maybe I'm just a square or not a fucking psycho


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> If these rioters really wanted to send a message, they would torch police stations. Now I'm hearing they already set one on fire yesterday,. That's a good start, but you need to burn more down instead of burning down small businesses where your dumbass use to go to to buy groceries. Burning local store down means, you ass is going to have to walk or drive probably another 10 miles to get it.
> 
> Now I'm all for looting and torching places like the police stations or businesses where the rich shop and wait for it....Buckingham Palace. But The "Queen" got her goons.


As if your sig wasn't enough to convince us you were a moron, you had to go and produce this?
What's wrong with you man?


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

Premeditated said:


> I was just joking about the Buckingham Palace part. But, I'm dead serious about the police stations. I personally would not take part in these because I have a life and I don't want to get caught.


Then when you wake up the next day and you are getting mugged, and there are car crashes because of uninsured drivers, and your house gets robbed while you're out, would you tell people that torching police stations is wrong?

No excuse for burning anything in cities, especially where there are innocent people.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> If these rioters really wanted to send a message, they would torch police stations. Now I'm hearing they already set one on fire yesterday,. That's a good start, but you need to burn more down instead of burning down small businesses where your dumbass use to go to to buy groceries. Burning local store down means, you ass is going to have to walk or drive probably another 10 miles to get it.
> 
> Now I'm all for looting and torching places like the police stations or businesses where the rich shop and wait for it....Buckingham Palace. But The "Queen" got her goons.





Premeditated said:


> I was just joking about the Buckingham Palace part. But, I'm dead serious about the police stations. I personally would not take part in these because I have a life and I don't want to get caught.


This seems appropriate for your 2 posts


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> This is sickening. Now people are being forced to take off their own damn clothes.


*I'm amazed that that is actually tolerated. I feel so lucky to live in an area where that type of stuff isn't tolerated. I feel sorry for those guys.*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

GET THE FUCK DOWN!


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

anyone seen the video on sky news of this little shit talking about why he is out looting ? saying it is to get back at police and they can't do owt to us tonight
what a little cunt


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

For The Win said:


> GET THE FUCK DOWN!


what a legend!


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

For The Win said:


> GET THE FUCK DOWN!


LMAO that is awesome
he got took the fuck out


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Greater Manchester Police confirm that 15 arrests have been made in Manchester and Salford and there are sporadic fires across the force's area.

Four men have been arrested in Milton Keynes in connection with what police called "minor disorder" incidents.
Thames Valley Police said the incidents took place on estates around central Milton Keynes, with officers being deployed to Eaglestone, Garraways, Coffee Hall, Bean Hill and Netherfield.

Leicestershire Police have said on their Twitter account that their officers were attempting to disperse a group of youths in Leicester city centre and deal with those "responsible for criminal acts".

Source: BBC News


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> If these rioters really wanted to send a message, they would torch police stations. Now I'm hearing they already set one on fire yesterday,. That's a good start, but you need to burn more down instead of burning down small businesses where your dumbass use to go to to buy groceries. Burning local store down means, you ass is going to have to walk or drive probably another 10 miles to get it.
> 
> Now I'm all for looting and torching places like the police stations or businesses where the rich shop and wait for it....Buckingham Palace. But The "Queen" got her goons.


:no::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

damn, some of you caught feeling real quick. Yeah...I'm the moron and yet it's you guys that are ones praying and urging the fucking swat team to come in with machine guns and spray the rioters right? How is that gonna help. Sure it might ease the rioters, but it ain't gonna help long term. Alls I said was, if I was angry as them and if I really wanted to send a message I would try to burn the police stations down. Now, if you want to get mad get mad. lol. Like I care if you get mad at my opinion. I'll say it again, I wouldn't personally take part in it because I don't have time on my hand. It's not like I said I condone them looting the local businesses. I've already stated that is stupid as hell and wouldn't send a message.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> anyone seen the video on sky news of this little shit talking about why he is out looting ? saying it is to get back at police and they can't do owt to us tonight
> what a little cunt


"People are robbing because they have no future and no way to get money", what about the owner of the small business you just stole from you filthy little cunt.


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> .
> Leicestershire Police have said on their Twitter account that their officers were attempting to disperse a group of youths in Leicester city centre and deal with those "responsible for criminal acts".
> 
> Source: BBC News


They arrested 3 people apparently, but now they are having to send officers to a brand new theatre building we have and brand new shopping centre. 

Cool.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Leicestershire Police have said on their Twitter account


I still find it odd in a way that police stations have twitter accounts


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm amazed that that is actually tolerated. I feel so lucky to live in an area where that type of stuff isn't tolerated. I feel sorry for those guys.*


It happened. That doesn't mean that it's tolerated. Of course it isn't.



For The Win said:


> GET THE FUCK DOWN!


That is fucking awesome.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Premeditated said:


> damn, some of you caught feeling real quick. Yeah...I'm the moron and yet it's you guys that are ones praying and urging the fucking swat team to come in with machine guns and spray the rioters right? How is that gonna help. Sure it might ease the rioters, but it ain't gonna help long term. Alls I said was, if I was angry as them and if I really wanted to send a message I would try to burn the police stations down. Now, if you want to get mad get mad. lol. Like I care if you get mad at my opinion. I'll say it again, I wouldn't personally take part in it because I don't have time on my hand. It's not like I said I condone them looting the local businesses. I've already stated that is stupid as hell and wouldn't send a message.


Just stop talking. We've heard enough of your stupidity for one day.


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

why Cant they use the firefighter to shoot water?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

shotsx said:


> why Cant they use the firefighter to shoot water?


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


>


what did that ...... jack fromt the boy??? it looked like a sandwich container


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

I reckon it will all be done with in a couple of days anyway. London is almost entirely clear tonight. Sporadic looting around some other cities but I can't see it all lasting too much longer.


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

Wonderwall123 said:


>


i dont get it


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

shotsx said:


> i dont get it


Theresa May, home secretary, said they can't use water cannons.

Police are against it as well cause they think it would be ineffective because it isn't a situation where there are huge crowds that they need to get out of one place.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

I heard they were thinking on placing a curfew on everybody under the age of 21 in the worst affected ares.
Anyone think that would actually help anything?
I mean, these rioters clearly have no regard for the law. How could they be expected to adhere to a curfew?


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

For The Win said:


> Just stop talking. We've heard enough of your stupidity for one day.


Or how about you try to refute what I said or just don't reply to me period? What is so stupid about what I posted? I said if they really wanted to send a message, they should torch down police stations and courthouses. I don't condone what they're doing with their neighborhood and streets period. 

I apologize if I offended anybody with the Queen and Buckingham Palace thing, but if they really want to show that they're real goons, they light up them police cars and stations.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

shotsx said:


> i dont get it


She is Theresa May MP, the British Home Secretary who is responsible for all policing and security matters. Earlier today she ruled out the use of water cannons by the police to quell rioting.




Premeditated said:


> *Or how about you try to refute what I said *or just don't reply to me period? What is so stupid about what I posted? I said if they really wanted to send a message, they should torch down police stations and courthouses. I don't condone what they're doing with their neighborhood and streets period.
> 
> I apologize if I offended anybody with the Queen and Buckingham Palace thing, but if they really want to show that they're real goons, they light up them police cars and stations.



Impossible. It was an opinion and those cannot be refuted.

I think people took issue with the fact that you said you had no problem with police stations being torched. It seemed that you were actually happy with the idea.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

shotsx said:


> i dont get it


She's a politician who I believe is high up in the Government. She was on tv today talking about how we can't use a water cannon or rubber bullets. Or why we shouldn't.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Better be over by Friday, i want to travel to Anfield for the opening game.


----------



## MKC (Oct 23, 2006)

> sik of all these statuses judgin the rioters believin evrythin u c n thinkin ur better coz ud neva resort to violence but hav u ever thought about why this is happenin there r people out ther who weren't born into privellege these people struggle to make ends meet evryday n insted of gettin help theyr labelld as mobs n gang members ur only bothrd coz its on ur doorstep bt wat abt the rest of d world?
> 
> Serious ppl need to stop bein so narrow minded..


...one of my friends on facebook, seriously	fpalm


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

Premeditated said:


> Or how about you try to refute what I said or just don't reply to me period? What is so stupid about what I posted? I said if they really wanted to send a message, they should torch down police stations and courthouses. I don't condone what they're doing with their neighborhood and streets period.
> 
> I apologize if I offended anybody with the Queen and Buckingham Palace thing, but if they really want to show that they're real goons, they light up them police cars and stations.


You said 'Now I'm all for looting and torching places like the police stations or businesses where the rich shop', that's just a stupid thing to say, because if we woke up in a lawless area tomorrow everything would go to shit.

Burning stuff is pointless, just serves to screw shit up for everyone else in the country and doesn't send any messages other than, taxpayers are getting fucked.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

a man who tried to talk to the rioters and get them to stop and move on is fighting for his life in hospital after they beat him up
source sky news 
i feel ashamed to be part of the british youth atm


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

MKC said:


> ...one of my friends on facebook, seriously	fpalm


You're friend isn't very educated :sad:

Premediated, they aren't looking to send a message. They're criminals committing assaults, arson, robbery and in 1 case murder.


----------



## MKC (Oct 23, 2006)

For The Win said:


> You're friend isn't very educated :sad:
> 
> Premediated, they aren't looking to send a message. They're criminals committing assaults, arson, robbery and 1 in case murder.


Hmm, my response...
http://www.youtube.com/wat​ch?v=6Gex_ya4-Oo&feature=p​layer_embedded - not exactly narrow minded! to be fair; this is no longer a protest nor a situation of a people in neglect, its now simply copy cat crimes of a bunch of people making a disturbance, wrecking peoples lively-hoods and taking whatever they can get there grubby hands on. Afraid I don't agree with your status.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

ColeStar said:


> I think people took issue with the fact that you said you had no problem with police stations being torched. It seemed that you were actually happy with the idea.


I really haven't put alot of thought into this whole situation, but I think the people they should be attacking are the authorities and those that are responsible for all the holes in the justice system, not the bystanders and local shops and markets. This whole thing wouldn't have happened if it wasn't for the police, well not at this time. You can say, they're using the shooting for a reason get free shit. Which is true and I don't side with that part. But if this happened to somebody in my old neighborhood, I wouldn't get mad at the folks barging down to the local police station and setting that sumbitch on fire.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

If i goes off in bolton tomorrow night ill be out defending my pub in the town center then ill send an actual message, at least i wont get caught with the police being pre-occupied by mindless looters


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

For The Win said:


> You're friend isn't very educated :sad:
> 
> *Premediated, they aren't looking to send a message. They're criminals committing assaults, arson, robbery and in 1 case murder*.


And this is the part, I was talking about in my original post. I know they aren't trying to send a message. That is why I said "if they really wanted to send a message"fpalm


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Premeditated, are you British?

My point is they don't want to send a message so won't do what you moronically said. Also burning down police stations doesn't send a message at all, it's the exact same as beating a 61 year old man near to death. It's brainless and barbaric.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Jon Snow said:


> a man who tried to talk to the rioters and get them to stop and move on is fighting for his life in hospital after they beat him up
> source sky news
> i feel ashamed to be part of the british youth atm


:no: fucking sick bastards. This whole thing is just a joke now. Surprised Martial law hasn't been called in in any shape.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

For The Win said:


> Premeditated, are you sane?


Fixed


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> I really haven't put alot of thought into this whole situation, but I think the people they should be attacking are the authorities and those that are responsible for all the holes in the justice system, not the bystanders and local shops and markets. This whole thing wouldn't have happened if it wasn't for the police, well not at this time. You can say, they're using the shooting for a reason get free shit. Which is true and I don't side with that part. But if this happened to somebody in my old neighborhood, I wouldn't get mad at the folks barging down to the local police station and setting that sumbitch on fire.


just shut the fuck up
what happened to mark duggan is bad but they aren't rioting for that they are just looting cos they saw an opportunity 
plus mark duggan got shot and killed but he did have a gun on him with live ammunition he could have been pulling it onto the police we don't know
but you can't justify setting fire to a police station or other buildings and putting other lives in jeopardy


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

chr1st0 said:


> Fixed


We already know he isn't. If he is then he was dropped on the head as a baby.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

lol at setting the police station on fire. Yes lets make shit 10x worse than it actually is by putting the people who are trying to help us lifes at risk.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

The guy is an idiot.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

If you have to use uncut and random violence on your own people (including the police) to "send a message" than your message is WRONG


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Our worst fears have been realised, chavs are now organised.

The UK is doomed.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

stevefox1200 said:


> If you have to use uncut and random violence on your own people (including the police) to "send a message" than your message is WRONG


This. This. THIS.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

wait...so praying for the police to shoot the rioters with guns and grenades would make things better. And yet, you all want to act like you're all for the police because I said they should burn them muhfuckers down. Fuckoutta here. If I'm stupid for saying that, then you're all idiotic for thinking spraying the looters and rioter with gats would make things better.

BTW, I'm not from England, I'm American, actually Liberian-American.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

^ Please be quiet.
Were not all idiots.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Hope, I don't get another warning for name calling, because I'm not the only person here name calling. You have a bunch a clowns over here throwing out insults at me because I don't share the same opinion as them. If I get a warning for that, they better too.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Mankycaaant said:


> ^ Please be quiet.
> Were not all idiots.


How about you just ignore my post and let me be. I can post my opinions here too.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

GM Police
by GranadaReports
Looter just handed himself into a GMP station after seeing himself looting on Facebook. Officers continuing to make arrests

taken from fb


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Premeditated said:


> wait...so praying for the police to shoot the rioters with guns and grenades would make things better. And yet, you all want to act like you're all for the police because I said they should burn them muhfuckers down. Fuckoutta here. If I'm stupid for saying that, then you're all idiotic for thinking spraying the looters and rioter with gats would make things better.
> 
> BTW, I'm not from England, I'm American, actually Liberian-American.


Hurting the Criminal > Hurting the victim. 

I don't codone either one but burning the police station down when the police are doing all they can to keep order while being streched wayyy over their limit is stupider than hurting the criminal wrecking everything


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Premeditated said:


> wait...so praying for the police to shoot the rioters with guns and grenades would make things better. And yet, you all want to act like you're all for the police because I said they should burn them muhfuckers down. Fuckoutta here. If I'm stupid for saying that, then you're all idiotic for thinking spraying the looters and rioter with gats would make things better.
> 
> *BTW, I'm not from England, I'm American, actually Liberian-American.*


What a fucking surprise. Shut the fuck up on something you know absolutely nothing about.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't think people appreciate fully what martial law means. Martial law is not something which is imposed lightly or even in the event of major disturbances such as these. 

Martial law is typically imposed in the most extreme circumstances where there is a serious existential threat to the state, attempts to overthrow the government or in cases of the most destructive types of natural disaster.

Bad as this is, it clearly does not fit into those categories. Typically, the only states that impose martial law outside of such situations are oppressive military juntas and dictatorships.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

For The Win said:


> What a fucking surprise. Shut the fuck up on something you know absolutely nothing about.


you need a hug "mate"? I can't post about about the riot because I'm American, well going about this stupid logic, you have no say in anything WWE wise because it's an American base company. I can do it too. I know enough about this riot to have a say in it. Better get use to it.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I never talk about or watch WWE so your childish remark is invalid.

It is clear you know fuck all when you're saying these thugs should burn down police stations. You must be 12 or something, you ain't playing GTA anymore.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Premeditated said:


> you need a hug "mate"? I can't post about about the riot because I'm American, well going about this stupid logic, you have no say in anything WWE wise because it's an American base company. I can do it too. I know enough about this riot to have a say in it. Better get use to it.


How can you honestly say "Burn down the police stations". Do you know how bad it really is out there? Do you know how Streched the police department has been? Seriously your saying hurting the small businesses will be worse for the long term but hurting the police department will do 10x more damage because then people will get anyway will a hell lot more


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

firearm discharged at officer in birmingham 
source sky news


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh so premeditated seems like you know more than enough about these riots, how will you stop them then? By whacking your face countless times of the wall until you are unable to look at a computer screen to type your thoughts.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

For The Win said:


> I never talk about or watch WWE so your childish remark is invalid.
> 
> It is clear you know fuck all when you're saying these thugs should burn down police stations. You must be 12 or something, you ain't playing GTA anymore.


doesn't matter what you watch or what you don't watch. The point is, you have no say in anything involving America from now. Okay? That's according to your ignorant logic. Miss me with that GTA shit. I'm a grown ass man with top flight priorities who has never played a GTA game in his life (NBA2K for the win). You on the other hand need a serious adjustment with reality. Go wash your face and reevaluate yourself.


----------



## MKC (Oct 23, 2006)

Jesus @Premeditated. You’re seriously not helping yourself, quit while you’re ahead! Big man eh? behind a computer with the opinions to comfort you; like to see your action of burning down a police station, see what happens to the big man then.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

this might sound really stupid but can somebody explain to me or link me to a site that will tell me why they are rioting?


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> Oh so premeditated seems like you know more than enough about these riots, how will you stop them then? By whacking your face countless times of the wall until you are unable to look at a computer screen to type your thoughts.


the fuck?

Was this suppose to make sense?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Rioters, bring me your daily diary!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

You're a grown man? fpalm

Makes it all the worse, you are seriously retarded. Go get checked out.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

The problem isn't that your American, I am too

The problem is you are treating this like its a fucking game and the rioters should "teach the mean police a lesson"

Innocent people are getting hurt and some may even die. There is no cause worthy of this chaos and saying it is an insult to the innocents, and the police are fighting their own people to stop them from destroying themselves


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

Mike J Cab00se said:


> this might sound really stupid but can somebody explain to me or link me to a site that will tell me why they are rioting?


a man mark duggan was shot by police he had a gun on him with live ammunition
there was a peaceful protest on saturday in tottenham which got turned into a riot by scum
the riot then spread into other parts of london and then the rest of england particularly birmingham and manchester, these people are rioting and looting for no real reason other than greed 
this isn't because a man was shot
many of the looters have been little kids 12 year old some of them 
an 11 year old was arrested for looting check bbc news site out or sky news


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

MKC said:


> Jesus @Premeditated. You’re seriously not helping yourself, quit while you’re ahead! Big man eh? behind a computer with the opinions to comfort you; like to see your action of burning down a police station, see what happens to the big man then.


Ohh my God, why is this so hard you you all to embed this in your brain, for the last time, I'm not trying to act tough. I've said countless of time, I wouldn't do it because I don't want to get caught, I have too much going for myself right now, I'm enjoying myself right now and don't want to get wrapped up in this, I'm too pussy to do it. I would gladly sit back and watch one of these guys do it though. If they really wanted to send a message. It's just an eye for an eye.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Premeditated said:


> the fuck?
> 
> Was this suppose to make sense?


I'll forgive you, afterall you're trying to compare JoMo the **** to Ken Shamrock in your sig.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

stevefox1200 said:


> The problem isn't that your American, I am too
> 
> The problem is you are treating this like its a fucking game and the rioters should "teach the mean police a lesson"
> 
> Innocent people are getting hurt and some may even die. There is no cause worthy of this chaos and saying it is an insult to the innocents, and the police are fighting their own people to stop them from destroying themselves


@ Premedited. Read this!!!!


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

For The Win said:


> You're a grown man? fpalm
> 
> Makes it all the worse, you are seriously retarded. Go get checked out.


Please remove the sand from you vagina, you're looking like a clown right now.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> If these rioters really wanted to send a message, they would torch police stations. Now I'm hearing they already set one on fire yesterday,. That's a good start, but you need to burn more down instead of burning down small businesses where your dumbass use to go to to buy groceries. Burning local store down means, you ass is going to have to walk or drive probably another 10 miles to get it.
> 
> Now I'm all for looting and torching places like the police stations or businesses where the rich shop and wait for it....Buckingham Palace. But The "Queen" got her goons.


You literally are too thick to even insult.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Premeditated said:


> Ohh my God, why is this so hard you you all to embed this in your brain, for the last time, I'm not trying to act tough. I've said countless of time, I wouldn't do it because I don't want to get caught, I have too much going for myself right now, I'm enjoying myself right now and don't want to get wrapped up in this, I'm too pussy to do it. I would gladly sit back and watch one of these guys do it though. If they really wanted to send a message. It's just an eye for an eye.


Clueless.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> I'll forgive you, afterall you're trying to compare JoMo the **** to Ken Shamrock in your sig.


keep trying, you'll get there.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Premeditated said:


> Please remove the sand from you vagina, you're looking like a clown right now.


Cop yourself on and stop acting like an immature cunt.


----------



## MKC (Oct 23, 2006)

Premeditated said:


> doesn't matter what you watch or what you don't watch. The point is, you have no say in anything involving America from now. Okay? That's according to your ignorant logic. Miss me with that GTA shit. *I'm a grown ass man with top flight priorities* who has never played a GTA game in his life (NBA2K for the win). You on the other hand need a serious adjustment with reality. Go wash your face and reevaluate yourself.


Grown man? fpalm


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Premeditated said:


> Please remove the sand from you vagina, you're looking like a clown right now.


Please insert a brain into your head.


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

Riots in Machester now? #ManchesterRiots is trending on Twitter.

EDIT: Was trending on Twitter.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

A 29 yes 29 year old man has been arrested for the torching of that family business in London (I forget where)

Fuck me, he's 29 years old, when I'm 29 I expect to be starting a family with my wife, not walking around setting buildings on fire.

I really hope a shop keeper gives a few yobs a good hiding when they try to loot, and I'd like to think the police would let him off, but I wouldn't be surprised if he got a year in prison and the yobs claimed over £1000.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Premeditated just go please. You clearly don't know how bad it is if your saying to burn the police stations down. Seriously just go. 

Anyway @The storm the Manchester riots started hours ago. Really bad up there.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

For The Win said:


> Please insert a brain into your head.


aye do you think you can go out there tonight and get me an IPad, a new Macbook and some brand new Bose QuietComfort headphones and send it to me? For free though.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Premeditated just go please. You clearly don't know how bad it is if your saying to burn the police stations down. Seriously just go.
> 
> Anyway @The storm the Manchester riots started hours ago. Really bad up there.


honestly, I don't care how bad it makes me look. That's my opinion and I'm not the only person that shares this opinion offline.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Someone kill the troll, please.


----------



## MKC (Oct 23, 2006)

Premeditated said:


> aye do you think you can go out there tonight and get me an IPad, a new Macbook and some brand new Bose QuietComfort headphones and send it to me? For free though.


Didn't you just say you were a grown man? your sounding very mature in that statement. Grown man? pull the other one; you’re a pre-adolescent teen with nothing better to do then sit around with your thumb up your arse pretending you actually have a purpose to society. Go back to your colouring book and leave people to discuss what they actually know what they’re talking about.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Premeditated said:


> honestly, I don't care how bad it makes me look. That's my opinion and I'm not the only person that shares this opinion offline.


Anyone who shares that opinion is also an idiot. Yes burn the police stations, Possibly put Police men & women In hospital and let the Rioters run even more freely than they already are.

fpalm


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Premeditated said:


> aye do you think you can go out there tonight and get me an IPad, a new Macbook and some brand new Bose QuietComfort headphones and send it to me? For free though.


Nah. Go steal it yourself on the way to the police station. Oh wait, you don't wanna get caught?

I'm not gonna reply to you anymore, your stupidity bores me.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

any updates on situation in London ? only heard about liverpool , birmingham and manchester tonight


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)




----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Jon Snow said:


> any updates on situation in London ? only heard about liverpool , birmingham and manchester tonight


The National front have been walking through parts of South London during the night & so have the English Defence League. There haven't been any riots or anything though luckily. Things have really calmed down down here.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Apparently there is a clean-up of Smithdown road tomorrow. Also the might Millwall fans are protecting Eltham very well, standing next to pubs singing "No On loots us we don't care"

going by twitter trends of course.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Apparently Charlton have also linked up with the Millwall lot in Eltham to protect them.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


>


:lmao


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Can't help but think that if they'd have gotten London under control last night, then this domino effect might never have happened.

It amazes me that they never had a contingency plan in place for something like this. Politicians should have been back in the country, immediately, and the mass hordes of police should have been deployed 24hrs earlier.

I feel as though, sometimes, the concern for perpetuating myths in the media outweighs the concern for fixing the situation. Simply put, politicians often seem to hold back action, as an attempt to downplay something, in situations like this. Kind of pointless, when everyone's shitting themselves anyway.

It's worrying that the virus is creeping, inch-by-inch, closer to my neck of the woods. Seemingly, it's losing some steam and I'd like to think that there's a smaller percentage of knobheads in this part of the world, than in the inner areas of the major cities, but...who knows?

Nowhere seems immune. Either way, I'm here on my own until, at least, the early hours of the morning. Not a lot I can do. If shit _was_ to kick off here tonight, I'd just have to face the music.



For The Win said:


> GET THE FUCK DOWN!


That's cheered me up no end. That's called "Rugby" for any Americans that are wondering.



shotsx said:


> why Cant they use the firefighter to shoot water?


Then the firefighters become bigger targets for rioters.



Mankycaaant said:


> I heard they were thinking on placing a curfew on everybody under the age of 21 in the worst affected ares.
> Anyone think that would actually help anything?
> I mean, these rioters clearly have no regard for the law. How could they be expected to adhere to a curfew?


What a curfew means is that it's an arrestable offense to be on the streets after X O'Clock. It's basically an excuse to arrest everything that moves and to do so with the necessary force to restrain someone who's avoiding arrest.

It's hard to arrest gangs of kids that are just running around getting giddy. You can only really take in the ones that have visibly crossed the line into something undeniably criminal.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

London is more quiet because of the increased police presence, it worries me that if they decrease the presence by fragmenting the police around more areas of London the looters will just try and capitalise and loot in the quieter areas and move on. That was what was going on in Manchester and Birmingham today with people using alleyways and such to evade police and looting when police weren't around.

Hopefully more residents band together though because at least if they have more people on the streets protecting the shops you may manage to deter a few of the scrotes.

Also people there is an Ignore list for people like Premeditated: I've already used it and I suggest you do the same. Let the little troll chat shit without us seeing.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Apparently Charlton have also linked up with the Millwall lot in Eltham to protect them.


I'm guessing footballing rivalries are set aside when these things get out of control, my congratulators go out to them for doing so. 

Also, Sikhs and Sangat TV is trending.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *It wouldn't bother me in the slightest of looters got shot. Not a single bit. Nor would it bother me to shoot someone trying to steal from me or my property. DRT. I have absolutely no sympathy for these types of people. None at all.
> 
> There's a reason that type of stuff NEVER happens where I live. And I love that.*


Agreed. Having to live in fear is no kind of life at all really. I rmbr I read a news story not too long ago about some old woman was on trial for murder for being forced to defend herself and ultimately killing some scumbag who had broken into her home with a knife. People test the limits with limited boundaries.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


>


what the fuck are they gonna do with that? Are they gonna play with it? lol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks like a bunch of the are practicing for their mugshot. I get it now.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

That blonde girl is fit.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

For The Win said:


> That blonde girl is fit.


Co - Signed










Yes. People Robbed Poundland. Bloody Poundland










This kid must be what 10? :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The sikhs are badass major props to them.

And for the win i would smash that blonde for sure.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Cameron needs to get on the phone to Robert Mugabe, ask for tips on how to sort these fuckers out.

People of London, we are going to see your rioting and raise you A MASSACRE!!!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao Poundland of all places, i wonder how Lamps will take the news....you know with the fact he shopped in poundland before 8*D.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Is John Terry's mam involved?

Like a boss or haters gon hate is needed on that picture with the kid on the bike.


----------



## Jimmy Darmody (Jan 6, 2010)

It's easy for me to say this as I don't live in England but, I hope everyone on here from England who's Cities have been effected by these Riot's. Make sure yourselves and your family's stay SAFE, and hope theses Riot's go a.s.a.p.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seems to be winding down in many places now (i hope).


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Co - Signed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol that kid looks like the one they were talking to on sky news today who said he rode his bike around the area and that he thought the looters were stupid 
:hmm:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Jon Snow said:


> lol that kid looks like the one they were talking to on sky news today who said he rode his bike around the area and that he thought the looters were stupid
> :hmm:


Haha i thought that but i don't think it's him and i have to say the kid from earlier was very smartly dressed.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Haha i thought that but i don't think it's him and i have to say the kid from earlier was very smartly dressed.


i need to watch that clip again ha


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Jon Snow said:


> i need to watch that clip again ha


Shown it again on sky news


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

just saw it 
hmmm its a hard one 
look so similar 
little kid in video is pretty cool tho


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

For The Win said:


> That blonde girl is fit.





Chain Gang solider said:


> Co - Signed





WWE_TNA said:


> The sikhs are badass major props to them.
> 
> And for the win i would smash that blonde for sure.


LOL 8*D



> Yes. People Robbed Poundland. Bloody Poundland


People have been stealing from Primark too. LOL, of all places. Youwould think they would be stealing from Harrods or Louis Vuitton. But, no. A fucking Primark. :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> Is John Terry's mam involved?
> 
> Like a boss or haters gon hate is needed on that picture with the kid on the bike.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

ALEXHUMPH said:


>


:lmao

best picture so far


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

TehJerichoFan said:


> People have been stealing from Primark too. LOL, of all places. Youwould think they would be stealing from Harrods or Louis Vuitton. But, no. A fucking Primark. :lmao


:lmao Primark. Fuck that seriously I don't loot but if I did I would be going Louis Vuitton in Westfield or something. Forget that £5 top Im getting that £500 suit 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


>


haha great stuff and wonderwall (Y)


Gotta love primark it's always full of totty.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Chain Gang solider said:


> :lmao Primark. Fuck that seriously I don't loot but if I did I would be going Louis Vuitton in Westfield or something. Forget that £5 top Im getting that £500 suit 8*D


LAWD, LIKE A BOSS! 8*D



WWE_TNA said:


> haha great stuff and wonderwall (Y)
> 
> 
> Gotta love primark it's always full of totty.


Bah, come to a Walmart. They always have Primark beat.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

So many songs that now feel so much more real.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Poundland. Jesus and the fat bitch running with 8 bags of skittles or some shit.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The Clash are fucking awesome.


Guy from sangat tv should be prime minister


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Reading reports of a brawl that has taken place within the last hour between these fucking scumbags and a group of Asian youths trying to ward them off. Seems three of the Asian were hit by a car, and two of them have since died 

My bets on curfews being ordered tommorrow, and if this is still continuing by Thursday i strongly suspect that the goverment will impose Martial Law.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

X-Pensive Wino said:


> Reading reports of a brawl that has taken place within the last hour between these fucking scumbags and a group of Asian youths trying to ward them off. Seems three of the Asian were hit by a car, and two of them have since died
> 
> My bets on curfews being ordered tommorrow, and if this is still continuing by Thursday i strongly suspect that the goverment will impose Martial Law.


Fucking hell that's terrible. I've got as many news channels on through out the house as possible, as well as various news sites on numerous tabs.

Haven't came across anything about what you've posted though, yet.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I am too depressed to watch the news anymore. I'm still finding it hard to believe it's really happened. Just too surreal for words.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> That's cheered me up no end. That's called "Rugby" for any Americans that are wondering.


Dont mean to be a dick.... but thats nothing like a rugby tackle. Firstly its illegal to tackle that high in rugby and secondly you wouldn't tackle like that, you would get pie faced. You tackle at the waist and wrap your arms around the legs/waist and drag to the ground.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Forget the news channels, they only show what they're allowed to and spend most of their time repeating the same stuff ad nauseam. You're better off checking twitter and blogs, such as

http://birminghamriots2011.tumblr.com/

There has been a lot of false information being thrown around though, so take things with a grain of salt until confirmed.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

2 people died after being hit by a car in Birmingham? Any truth to this?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Sangat TV is fucking awesome.

http://www.justin.tv/ravztv#/w/1597025584

Seems like everything is starting to die down again now. Don't know what this ridiculous martial law talk is. Totally unnecessary. Hollywood stuff.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Can't confirm this at the moment, but just heard that the Met have advised shopkeepers to tool up, and to not even wait until attacked to defend themselves, but to just twat anyone they suspect is out to harm their businesses!

That is absolutely incredible if true.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Sky News still mostly just repeating the same stories they've been running for 12+ hours, no mention of the trouble that's started in Kent, and no mention of the deaths in Birmingham or that shots have been fired at police in Birmingham. They're even saying that the violence is Birmingham isn't near as bad as that in London on Monday.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Apparently the two males who died were brothers, that's very sad.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Silent Alarm said:


> Apparently the two males who died were brothers, that's very sad.


Aye, hearing more about it too, Shazad and Harry Hussain.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Banana-man and Captain America...*










*Getting shit done!*


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

X-Pensive Wino said:


> Can't confirm this at the moment, but just heard that the Met have advised shopkeepers to tool up, and to not even wait until attacked to defend themselves, but to just twat anyone they suspect is out to harm their businesses!
> 
> That is absolutely incredible if true.


That all happened hours ago. 

IIRC, yesterday they told shopkeepers that they we're within their rights to defend themselves _within_ their premises.

Tonight they said that you/your premises don't need to be directly attacked for you to go into self-defense mode. Anything that's "at hand"...wink wink nudge nudge...is OK to use to protect yourself. Basically, work on the assumption that these guys are out to loot.

Again, it's 4am now. Most of the kiddies are in bed and it will get light soon.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Sangat TV is fucking awesome.
> 
> http://www.justin.tv/ravztv#/w/1597025584
> 
> Seems like everything is starting to die down again now. Don't know what this ridiculous martial law talk is. Totally unnecessary. Hollywood stuff.


Dieing down my ass. The mainstream news channels just aren't reporting the worst of it at the moment.

As for martial law, i really hope it doesn't come to that, but it's pretty clear that our police force can't handle this situation. they've now been given the go ahead to use rubber bullets (though haven't done so yet), but even if they do i'm not sure they'll be able to bring an end to this. There's now an increasingly louder call for the army to be brought in.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Our worst fears have been realised, chavs are now organised.
> 
> The UK is doomed.


:no:

I fucking hate chavs they need to be dealt with


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

A quote that pretty much sums up these pathetic fucktards...

"The Youth of the Middle East rise up for basic freedoms. The Youth of London rise up for a HD ready 42" Plasma TV."


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

X-Pensive Wino said:


> Dieing down my ass. The mainstream news channels just aren't reporting the worst of it at the moment.
> 
> As for martial law, i really hope it doesn't come to that, but it's pretty clear that our police force can't handle this situation. they've now been given the go ahead to use rubber bullets (though haven't done so yet), but even if they do i'm not sure they'll be able to bring an end to this. There's now an increasingly louder call for the army to be brought in.


In what way is it not dying down? 

The riots were spreading around the country like wildfire, hours ago and then they fizzled out, in all of the outlying areas. Bolton was much of a muchness, Rochdale and Preston came to nothing. Gloucester had a shaky period but no new incidents have emerged since then. All the footage online is of police doing their jobs. Police and vigilante groups have good control over London, and to a slightly lesser extent Manchester and Birmingham. It's now down to more isolated incidents. This night is all but over. The times and places for the clean-ups have already been set.

I guess you weren't watching last night, when everything peaked. That was crazy.

There's literally zero call for the army to be brought in. It's 4am. The streets are, pretty much, empty. #LondonRiots isn't even trending on Twitter anymore. The police force have done a fantastic job tonight. The fact that there have only been four reported deaths in four days, is a miracle.

You seem to be a good few hours behind.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

I've had news channels on for the best part of 48 hours, as well as frequently checking online feeds. It's definetly calmed down considerably in London, but it is still spreading to new ares across the country. And whilst the looting and acts of arson aren't as bad as last night, the violence is now being aimed increasingly at people as opposed to buisnesses/buildings. The mainstream news channels, for whatever reason, are not reporting the worst incidents.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

X-Pensive Wino said:


> I've had news channels on for the best part of 48 hours, as well as frequently checking online feeds. It's definetly calmed down considerably in London, but it is still spreading to new ares across the country. And whilst the looting and acts of arson aren't as bad as last night, the violence is now being aimed increasingly at people as opposed to buisnesses/buildings. The mainstream news channels, for whatever reason, are not reporting the worst incidents.


Aside from people repeating the same old tired quotes, this is general stuff that you'll see on Twitter (not a mainstream news channel) now.










This time last night, feral kids we're still running wild, outnumbering police officers and moving from looting shops and burning down landmarks, onto invading people's homes.

There's a huge difference. Talk of using the army now is stupid.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

As i said, things in London are absolutely far better than they were yesterday, the increased police presence did a marvellous job of that. 

There are still other areas however that are still in trouble (and with more acts of violence than there were in London), and there aren't enough coppers to cover them all. Whats to say that if the police who were brought into London today, are moved to Birmingham tommorrow if things there don't improve (and without an increased police presence there, there's no saying they will), the yobs won't see that as an opportunity to kick of in London again?

It was when the looters (and other tossers who later got involved) realised that there weren't enough police officers to stop them that things got really bad. Things could easily escalate again in London when the police are moved back out.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

One of my main worries is that a lot of people are blaming this on multi-culturalism, and as a result i can see the BNP gaining a lot of support.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't think putting soldiers into civilian streets is a sound exit strategy. That would just exacerbate the situation. Especially if civilians are killed (which presumably would be the main purpose of doing it).

In Birmingham, right now, Muslim and Sikhs are praying together in the streets. The communities are policing themselves well.

Large numbers of yobs have been detained. Their numbers are dwindling and the arrests act as a deterrent too. Police moved swiftly to arrest and charge people, for this very reason.

Much less to worry about than there was earlier tonight and yesterday. No need to scaremonger.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh i absolutely agree with you, bringing armed soldiers onto our streets is definetly not the way to go and i pray that that does not happen.

The cynical part of me (and i'm aware i'm likely going to be flamed for this), suspects that martial law could come into effect before to long anyway as a result of our countries financial situation, and the goverment would rather declare it now when people are actually asking for military assistance than later when it's forced on us.

Communities are indeed doing a good job of policing/protecting themselves, as the Turks and Sikhs in London showed yesterday, but they shouldn't have to, and the continuation of doing so will likely end in more and more civilian deaths unfortunately.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Apparently there's been 768 arrests in London so far. Good to hear. And mainstream news finally covering the deaths of the two Asians in Birmingham.

Edit: Saying the third victim has now died  This is sickening.
Edit 2: Now saying that it's still two confirmed deaths with the third victim in serious condition.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

X-Pensive Wino said:


> Oh i absolutely agree with you, bringing armed soldiers onto our streets is definetly not the way to go and i pray that that does not happen.
> 
> The cynical part of me (and i'm aware i'm likely going to be flamed for this), suspects that martial law could come into effect before to long anyway as a result of our countries financial situation, and the goverment would rather declare it now when people are actually asking for military assistance than later when it's forced on us.
> 
> Communities are indeed doing a good job of policing/protecting themselves, as the Turks and Sikhs in London showed yesterday, but they shouldn't have to, and the continuation of doing so will likely end in more and more civilian deaths unfortunately.


It has died down. Monday night was the peak. I doubt anything will happen tonight now. Martial law will not be declared, dont be over reacting.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

thisi s just fucking crazy


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

CyberWaste said:


> I doubt anything will happen tonight now.


I'm sorry but i think that is incredibly naive.

It's possible that things might not be so bad tonight (though i'm inclined to believe otherwise), but nothing happening? Not a chance in hell.

I think tonight we'll see more violence between the rioters and the groups gathering to protect their communities (who should be commended).


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Cameron has just announced that plans for water cannon and rubber bullets to be available will now happen.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Who is the 4th dead? There was the 2 Asians last night and the guy shot in London on Monday, that only makes 3 that I've heard


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

That stuff about the millwall & Charlton fans is crazy.

Its gunna kick off again everywhere after this weekends footie.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

chr1st0 said:


> Who is the 4th dead? There was the 2 Asians last night and the guy shot in London on Monday, that only makes 3 that I've heard


The third victim of the hit and run was confirmed to have died a few hours ago.

Edit: Just read that a man has been arrested in connection with this. I hope they've caught the driver, and that he gets thrown in jail for life.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

I knew foriegne communites would get hit. In bolton it was all just gathering and shouting, an asda got fucked up thats it. Considering its the biggest town in the country most of us will settle for that. 

if anywheres going to get worse it will be manchester and liverpool. Yeah it was bad but it could get worse and i expect it to


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

X-Pensive Wino said:


> The third victim of the hit and run was confirmed to have died a few hours ago.
> 
> Edit: Just read that a man has been arrested in connection with this. I hope they've caught the driver, and that he gets thrown in jail for life.


Cheers, just saw about that on tv, they found what the believe to be the car used also


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

So how low is the "social security money" in great britain nowadays? i mean there has to be something wrong in country when people have to Riot in streets?


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Seems looters have been fast tracked and are receiving sentences already. Just heard that one looter who stole two t-shirts was sentenced to one day in jail (wtf!), and as he'd already spent that time in custody was set free.

People are going to be royally pissed if this is how it's going to be handled.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

X-Pensive Wino said:


> Seems looters have been fast tracked and are receiving sentences already. Just heard that one looter who stole two t-shirts was sentenced to one day in jail (wtf!), and as he'd already spent that time in custody was set free.
> 
> People are going to be royally pissed if this is how it's going to be handled.


Prisons are full so they will just release pedo's like they usually do and chuck all the looters in.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

1 day in prison? What's the damn point? Just sentence all to community service to clean up the areas they destroyed. Thats what my girlfriend said and I agree. Community service is the best punishment for it all. 

Also true story. I was just on a bus on my way home and some dude on the bus was talking loudly about how he looted stuff from JD sports like a pair of jeans and how he ran up in Argos. Even saying how he was wrecking up a little corner shop with other people. It was actually unbelievable how loud and proud he was saying it all.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

We have an entire industry - and world-view - built on the doings of a few utter non-entities, made famous by the likes of Big Brother, TOWIE, X-Factor, and other 'reality' (Reality?) shit. 

The conclusion for da Yoof is - anything goes, and it doesn't matter if you don't have an education, as everyone can and will be Rich and Famous if they only 'believe in themselves' sufficiently. So, kids, don't get a steady job, after years of hard work and training - 'cos society owes you everything anyway, and if they don't hand it to you then they are at fault.

The ultimate result: NOTHING is 'my fault' for these people. There is ALWAYS someone to blame, so they take what they want.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't want to be the "I told you so." guy, but it looks like Birmingham could really kick off tonight.

Reports of gangs travelling from London, Leicester, Derby and Manchester to Birmingham to join in the "fun", groups of Brimingham FC fans (known as Zulus) incensed at what the gangs are doing in their city, and groups of Asian youths angered by the tragic deaths last night.

On top of this it seems pre-existing racial tension within the city is coming to a head.

I really hope the police are able to keep the gangs seperate and avoid anymore senseless deaths.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

They are gonna ruin this weekends footy, fucking twats.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Figure4Leglock said:


> So how low is the "social security money" in great britain nowadays? i mean there has to be something wrong in country when people have to Riot in streets?


It's not really about poverty at all or the failing government London is just wasters passing the time and outside it seems to be more racially driven


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

And to the people trying to make out that it was all dieing down last last night, and not really spreading anymore, take a look at this map showing areas with confirmed riotting, and note that almost all the incidents outside of London occured last night.

This is going to continue tonight and in certain areas we're likely to see the worst violence yet. I'm sorry to say that anyone saying otherwise is either completly ignorant of what is actually going on (maybe getting all their information from mainstream media) or just fooling themselves.

Edit: Reports are that police presence in Birmingham this evening is double that of yesterday. Obviously expecting trouble.
Edit 2: Hmm, guess posting the actual link would help.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/interactive/2011/aug/09/uk-riots-incident-map


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The beeb and sky need to get there asses down to brum.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

X-Pensive Wino said:


> And to the people trying to make out that it was all dieing down last last night, and not really spreading anymore, take a look at this map showing areas with confirmed riotting, and note that almost all the incidents outside of London occured last night.
> 
> This is going to continue tonight and in certain areas we're likely to see the worst violence yet. I'm sorry to say that anyone saying otherwise is either completly ignorant of what is actually going on (maybe getting all their information from mainstream media) or just fooling themselves.
> 
> ...



judging fromt he riot map looks like right up north and scotland are less retarded than everyone else.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

Us young people are treated like shit in society. Too many of us wont have a proper future. Conservatives are putting society last. We have a right to be angry.

But this shit is senseless ! Rioting, looting, burning shit down, attacking people and robbing homes cannot be tolerated (Yet it seems like the police have done for five fucking days) and the thugs are making young people look even worse.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> judging fromt he riot map looks like right up north and scotland are less retarded than everyone else.


Of course we are. No to our cities. So far.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

What is the news on things happening tonight?


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> What is the news on things happening tonight?


Very little to nothing has happened so far. I expected that though, but the night is still young.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I expect some fixtures to be called off at the weekend, sadly.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Not my work.


Last night and i think earlier tonight the EDL were apparently causing trouble with the police in eltham fpalm


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah the football will get ruined.

Luckily Arsenal are away to Newcastle (Which is near where I live, North East ftw. We aren't retards who destroy our own community!)

8*D


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> Not my work.
> 
> 
> Last night and i think earlier tonight the EDL were apparently causing trouble with the police in eltham fpalm


:lmao 

And Yeah I think there were a few problems In Eltham but not sure. Wouldn't be surprised though considering there was a lot of police in that area.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

For The Win said:


> Yeah the football will get ruined.
> 
> Luckily Arsenal are away to Newcastle (Which is near where I live, North East ftw. We aren't retards who destroy our own community!)
> 
> 8*D


8*D We sure aren't.....sadly We're traveling to Merseyside Saturday, then again its always like that. I mean if Shameless is anything to go by.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

You's might get lucky.

Least you's are at home to Newcastle the following week


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

For The Win said:


> You's might get lucky.
> 
> Least you's are at home to Newcastle the following week


I'm guessing you're a toon boy, i'm i right? yeah luckily we are then the week after (should the riots still be on) we'd be fine, we're going to Wales to face Swansea City.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

No I am an Arsenal fan.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

For The Win said:


> No I am an Arsenal fan.


:no: well, you're from the North-East at least. 

I just found this on facebook 8*D



http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-North-East-Where-Wed-Rather-have-one-massive-Session-than-a-Riot/248587108498180


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Has this died down yet?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

X-Pensive Wino said:


> A quote that pretty much sums up these pathetic fucktards...
> 
> "The Youth of the Middle East rise up for basic freedoms. The Youth of London rise up for a HD ready 42" Plasma TV."


And stuff from Primark and Poundland


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks like i may have to eat my words.

The potential for real trouble in Birmingham is still there, but the police seem to have been doing a very good job of preventing anything from happening so far.

They also seem to have managed to keep things pretty quiet in London too, although from what i'm hearing there could be trouble there later tonight. Reports say that after the EDL/football mobs were dispersed earlier one guy was pulled from his car and beaten and his car then stolen. He has since been observed attempting to rally the EDL/football firms to go back into town and "beat up blacks".


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Warning: disturbing footage.*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

What a nutter!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

X-Pensive Wino said:


> Looks like i may have to eat my words.
> 
> *The potential for real trouble in Birmingham is still there*, but the police seem to have been doing a very good job of preventing anything from happening so far.
> 
> They also seem to have managed to keep things pretty quiet in London too, although from what i'm hearing there could be trouble there later tonight. Reports say that after the EDL/football mobs were dispersed earlier one guy was pulled from his car and beaten and his car then stolen. He has since been observed attempting to rally the *EDL/football firms to go back into town and "beat up blacks"*.


Everything's back to normal, by the sound of the two phrases in bold.



Figure4Leglock said:


> So how low is the "social security money" in great britain nowadays? i mean there has to be something wrong in country when people have to Riot in streets?


Too low and incredibly hard to claim. Many people are being kicked off unemployment and disability benefit for minor technicalities. Even people with long term physical and mental health conditions. Under the new Tory government, DWP staff are, seemingly, instructed to get people off benefits, by any means necessary.

This is one of the main roots of the problem and it's also the reason why the "if they riot take their benefits off them" brigade need to get a grip.

Jobseekers Allowance is the opium of the masses. Once you stop meeting the underclass in the middle, you give them no choice but to start looking for an alternative source of income. Without any jobs to go into, their options are limited.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I don't know if this has been posted yet, but this is just sad, they pretend to help him and than rob him.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

The behaviour of those wankers is utterly reprehensible, thankfully as the incident was filmed at least a few of them should be identifiable, and so hopefully charged.

On a nicer note, a website called "Lets do something nice for Ashraf Haziq", (the victim in the video) where people can donate to a fund to do something for him, or just leave a kind note has been set up. SCEE are also apparently replacing the PSP that was stolen from his backpack, and sending him a bunch of games too (good publicity for Sony rather than a kind hearted gesture i assume, but at least the poor guy is getting his PSP back). 

http://somethingniceforashraf.tumblr.com/


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Everything's back to normal, by the sound of the two phrases in bold.


That's just a moronic statement. Of course there's always potential for violence, but on an average day you don't have gangs of 100's of youths intent on destruction and theft, groups of football fans/thugs, political groups (read racist thugs) and large gatherings of civilians wanting to protect their communities all milling about. Nor do you have the atmosphere that is in the air at the moment.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Too low and incredibly hard to claim. Many people are being kicked off unemployment and disability benefit for minor technicalities. Even people with long term physical and mental health conditions. Under the new Tory government, DWP staff are, seemingly, instructed to get people off benefits, by any means necessary.


You're right about disability benefits (Incapacity benefit, diability living/mobility allowance etc) being difficult to claim for people for disabilites (even with doctors saying they are phyiscally/mentally incapable of work), and once on them the DWP (department for work and pensions) do everything they can to get them off them again. But Jobseekers Allowance is not difficult to get onto, and providing you are actively seeking work (applying for a certain number of jobs every week, making sure you attend any interviews you are invited to, and not doing anything like turning up at the interview in a tracksuit) there's not really anything the Jobcentre can do to stop your benefit.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

X-Pensive Wino said:


> You're right about disability benefits (Incapacity benefit, diability living/mobility allowance etc) being difficult to claim for people for disabilites (even with doctors saying they are phyiscally/mentally incapable of work), and once on them the DWP (department for work and pensions) do everything they can to get them off them again. But Jobseekers Allowance is not difficult to get onto, and providing you are actively seeking work (applying for a certain number of jobs every week, making sure you attend any interviews you are invited to, and not doing anything like turning up at the interview in a tracksuit) there's not really anything the Jobcentre can do to stop your benefit.


I have Aspergers amongst other disabilites such as dyspraxia and was recieving full rate DLA under the labour goverment and when It was renewed a few weeks ago it was dropped down to the lowest rate - my mother rang them up about making a appeal and the woman on the phone said I could have everything taken away if I make an appeal.

I then spoke to her myself which was hard for me with my social problems and the woman started accusing me off lying about my disability she said to me explain in more details why you feel that your entitled to more and I said I can't cook a full meal for myself from scratch (something which it asks about on the form) I said to her that I can't even cook toast without a possibility of burning myself and she said "OH, SO YOU CAN COOK THEN" there is a difference between making toast and a meal from scratch which it clearly asks if you can do on the actual DLA form, something I can't do. 

I feel like I am being treated like I am trying to commit benefit fraud, which I'm not.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

So I'm reading an article where they say everything has quieted down, I really hope so but I'm having doubts this isn't over.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

If any London teams lose at the weekend it'll flare up again.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Oh my, than it doesn't look good.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Last night was very quiet, i only heard of one real incident. The police presence has been increased in the areas that have seen the worst trouble, and they are actually intervening rather than standing back and watching it happen as was the case at the start of all the trouble.

I can't see this being the end of if (or even being close to the end of it), but with the police stepping up their game and communities coming together to deter the rioters, hopefully we won't see things get as bad as they were at the start of the week again.

And lets hope for the rain to keep up, as that also likely played a part in the lack of trouble last night.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

X-Pensive Wino said:


> Last night was very quiet, i only heard of one real incident. The police presence has been increased in the areas that have seen the worst trouble, and they are actually intervening rather than standing back and watching it happen as was the case at the start of all the trouble.
> 
> I can't see this being the end of if (or even being close to the end of it), but with the police stepping up their game and communities coming together to deter the rioters, hopefully we won't see things get as bad as they were at the start of the week again.
> 
> And lets hope for the rain to keep up, as that also likely played a part in the lack of trouble last night.


Its finished. The clean up has begun and the looters are starting to be arrested through raids etc.

It seems like you want the violence to continue as you are the only person posting here who thinks its not over, when everyone else see's that the riots are pretty much over now.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

CyberWaste said:


> Its finished. The clean up has begun and the looters are starting to be arrested through raids etc.
> 
> It seems like you want the violence to continue as you are the only person posting here who thinks its not over, when everyone else see's that the riots are pretty much over now.


I don't think it's over either, you can't really accuse him of wanting the violence to continue. Being skeptical that it is over does not mean you want to see it happen again, I certainley don't but I do feel that there will be violence starting again when the police numbers drop, not as bad as before but I still think there could be some.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

CyberWaste said:


> Its finished. The clean up has begun and the looters are starting to be arrested through raids etc.
> 
> It seems like you want the violence to continue as you are the only person posting here who thinks its not over, when everyone else see's that the riots are pretty much over now.


Well above his post, there's a post of someone else who thinks it isn't over. fpalm


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Rated R™;10122822 said:


> Well above his post, there's a post of someone else who thinks it isn't over. fpalm


Not sure what the facepalm is for, ill happily eat my words if there is more riots, and not football related riots as they happen every few months anyway, but there wont be anymore. The police are doing a good job. Monday was the peak, the police were caught off guard. There wont be a repeat of the same.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Is it still central to England or has it spread to Scotland yet?


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

CyberWaste said:


> Its finished. The clean up has begun and the looters are starting to be arrested through raids etc.
> 
> It seems like you want the violence to continue as you are the only person posting here who thinks its not over, when everyone else see's that the riots are pretty much over now.


That's just ridiculous.

Do i think thousands of children in Africa are going to continue to die of starvation/disease everyday, unfortunately yes. Does thinking that is going to continue mean i want it to continue, of course not.

I absolutely it to be over, realistically though, even if all has died down for the time being, i feel there is more to come.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

~Hollywood Hogan~ said:


> Is it still central to England or has it spread to Scotland yet?


There hasn't been any reported trouble north of Manchester.


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Some of the Rioters caught in London, Liverpool and Manchester have been as young as 11 years old. Its fucking disgusting if you ask me. I mean, what kind of example are they setting to their kids?


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

11yr-old kids? Arrest them. And arrest/fine the parents too, who are just as responsible for failing to raise their children not to be utter fuckwits.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Seems to have all calmed down, hope this is the last of it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Lifeguard, postman, hairdresser, teacher, millionaire's daughter, chef and schoolboy aged 11.

Some of the people caught rioting, it's from the sun so take it for what you will.


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

I laugh


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Some say EDL will have march this weekend? really you fucking pricks, it better not affect the already in doubt footy games.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Some say EDL will have march this weekend? really you fucking pricks, it better not affect the already in doubt footy games.


Iroically, most members of the EDL are footall 'fans'
y'know, the ones that give the rest of us a bad name.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

With the already well policed capital, i doubt much will happen. Even if they do march, nothing really happens. Just a few arrests.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

_*Hello Rioters.

Look at your friend, now back to me.

Now at your friend, back to me.

Sadly, he isn't me, but if he stopped using petrol bombs and started using job centre he could potentially be me.

Look down, back up. Where are we?

You're at an interview with the man your friend could work for.

What's in your hand?

Back at me. I have it.

It's an application form to that job you need.

Look again. The form is now money.

Anything's possible when you get a job and stop looting.



I'm on a horse.*_


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

btbgod said:


> I have Aspergers amongst other disabilites such as dyspraxia and was recieving full rate DLA under the labour goverment and when It was renewed a few weeks ago it was dropped down to the lowest rate - my mother rang them up about making a appeal and the woman on the phone said I could have everything taken away if I make an appeal.
> 
> I then spoke to her myself which was hard for me with my social problems and the woman started accusing me off lying about my disability she said to me explain in more details why you feel that your entitled to more and I said I can't cook a full meal for myself from scratch (something which it asks about on the form) I said to her that I can't even cook toast without a possibility of burning myself and she said "OH, SO YOU CAN COOK THEN" there is a difference between making toast and a meal from scratch which it clearly asks if you can do on the actual DLA form, something I can't do.
> 
> I feel like I am being treated like I am trying to commit benefit fraud, which I'm not.


And now our "wonderful" goverment are changing it to some shit which means everyone wont be on it until 2014 at the latest....:no: i was told i could appeal and cancel my benefits but i need that money to live on and there's no real evidence i'll get on it that soon. And yes some people need to grasp that not all disabilities are those you can see.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Rush said:


> Some of the Rioters caught in London, Liverpool and Manchester have been as young as 11 years old. Its fucking disgusting if you ask me. I mean, what kind of example are they setting to their kids?


:lmao


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Rush said:


> Some of the Rioters caught in London, Liverpool and Manchester have been as young as 11 years old. Its fucking disgusting if you ask me. I mean, what kind of example are they setting to their kids?





Tenacious.C. said:


> _*Hello Rioters.
> 
> Look at your friend, now back to me.
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The rioters like to blame the police for it and i say wtf? If the rioters didnt act like twats maybe the cops wouldnt need to be heavy handed. You throw anything at the police you deserve to get a twatting from their batons i say none of this human rights bollocks either.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Meh photoshop looter.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Simply Flawless said:


> And now our "wonderful" goverment are changing it to some shit which means everyone wont be on it until 2014 at the latest....:no: i was told i could appeal and cancel my benefits but i need that money to live on and there's no real evidence i'll get on it that soon. And yes some people need to grasp that not all disabilities are those you can see.


I never understand why people vote Tory goverments in. There is always trouble, violence, fast cuts and bad decsions. Labour are far from perfect but they are never anywhere near as bad as the conservatives.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Tenacious.C. said:


> _*Hello Rioters.
> 
> Look at your friend, now back to me.
> 
> ...


:lmao this never gets old as much as I read it.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The tory voters never learn.

They knew this shit would happen again.

Yet they just keep bitching.

I feel sorry for the lib dem voters tbh.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Really regret voting Lib Dem now, Wish I had gone with Labour instead. Shame Us Lib Dem guys have to have some of the place blamed on us becuase Of Clegg & Cameron despite the fact that we wasn't to know that Clegg was going to be THIS bad. Naturally all Policiticans lie a bit but never expected him to turn out that way 

No Idea why people voted for Conservative anyway. Especially those In the poorer areas. It's clear he's more about Rich getting richer & Poor getting poorer.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

^ I also regret voting Lib Dems definitely going with Labour next time round if I vote.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

If anyone is seriously fucking telling me this situation is the tory governments fault then they need a punch in the fucking face.

The Rich getting richer and poorer getting poorer has been happening for centuries, it's nothing new, it's nothing different, it happened under governing monarchies, it happened under labour and tory governments, it's the nature of money, the more you have the richer you'll get, unless you're an idiot. Today the difference is the tories address the fact of the matters at hand, labour government caused the current financial situation, ignored it, borrowed, and spun it when it was mentioned. 

It was the labour government who borrowed so much money to get us into the financial situation we're in.

It was the labour government that opened the door to excessive amount of immigrants causing the excessive amounts of unemployment in the country(Poor getting poorer). And the excessive amount of freeloaders who've moved to the U.K. to do nothing but live for free on better benefits that the nationals do(Poorer getting Poorer).

It was the labour government who threw us into two wars into the middle east that cost us billions of £'s(Borrowing billions to fund them, leading to poor getting poorer).

The people rioting and looting are a result of a labour education system. Education, Education, Education! afterall.

Anyone who believes that the current labour cabinet would be more capable of pulling the country out of the gutter than a combined effort of the tories and lid dems is an idiot. Would you really want either of the Millibands running our country?


Am I happy with our current government or the position we're in? Not really, but it's the best we're going to get with the current bunch of vote grabbers we've got.

It's about time the current generation realised just how fucked over we've been by the past generation. We're going have to deal with it, and it's not going to be pretty!


I would love to see people explain with clear reasoning why this situation is the Tory Governments fault.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Don't think anyone is saying that the Labour Government was in anyway Angels because like you said they brought us into this situation of financial hardsip through all of their stupid borrowing but I think in a sense its more to do with the fact that they did try and help look out for the more poorer in society with the NHS, Free Oyster system, EMA etc.. and now the Tories have come and took all of that away from us and then basically cut the poorer jobs within the public sector while keeper the high paid managerial jobs bless. 

No Government body could do magic with this situation really but I just feel the tories seem to be making Cuts for the sake of making cuts and it just feels like it's just hurting the poorer people who were already struggling hard. Would Labour have done a much better job? Maybe but probably not, Which was essentially the main reason I went with Lib Dem's to begin with because Labour fucked us over financially and I didn't see it getting better Under Tories.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I always vote labour. The only people who vote conservative are the people who think they're better than everyone else. They vote and then whine about them being in charge, yeah makes sense you fucking cunts.


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree with pretty much all of that. The 2 biggest screw ups of labour in my eyes are their immigration policies and sending us to war.

The issue I have with the conservatives is where they are cutting budgets from, places like the police, education, the nhs whilst they could pull us out of war, curb immigration, PROPERLY look at benefits and work out where the real issues are etc. They are obviously going to come off as the bad guys for making cuts and if in 2-3 years time we are back to normal (which I doubt) then hurray for the tories.

As for the education system it is most definitely failing, but the Labour education system was marginally better than what has been flowing in from the conservatives so far. The trouble with education here is the curriculum is terrible, and a lot of teachers aren't great, so cutting budgets, cancelling school refurbs etc. definitely isn't going to help. Now that they are introducing the E-bacc things are going to get worse for less academic kids as well.

All I know is I won't be voting for any of the 3 top parties.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Labour fan right here, always hated the Tories for reasons which have already been explained (and for fucking the North-East up the anus). I was thinking about voting Lib Dem last year, but i went Labour. I knew Clegg was gearing up for a heel turn anyway.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Blair was to nice imo if he was firmer he would have told bush to go fuck himself.

Personally have nothing against tory voters but it makes you wonder why they vote them, could be worse they could be bnp voting scum.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah the tory's hate us in the North East


----------



## Trigger (Feb 19, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> Blair was to nice imo if he was firmer he would have told bush to go fuck himself.
> 
> Personally have nothing against tory voters but it makes you wonder why they vote them, could be worse they could be bnp voting scum.


Speaking of racists:


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

If we'd all voted Green, this wouldn't have happened!
Just sayin'


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

mellison24 said:


> 11yr-old kids? Arrest them. And arrest/fine the parents too, who are just as responsible for failing to raise their children not to be utter fuckwits.


You obviously have never raised a kid or you would know how fucking stupid you sound.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Cactus Clothesline said:


> You obviously have never raised a kid or you would know how fucking stupid you sound.


Well, have you raised a kid? If not, then you're equally as stupid.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Cactus Clothesline said:


> You obviously have never raised a kid or you would know how fucking stupid you sound.


If their kids are out there, then I'd suggest that they've not exactly raised them either. Too many parents refuse to be held responsible for the shits their kids have turned out to be.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

X-Pensive Wino said:


> You're right about disability benefits (Incapacity benefit, diability living/mobility allowance etc) being difficult to claim for people for disabilites (even with doctors saying they are phyiscally/mentally incapable of work), and once on them the DWP (department for work and pensions) do everything they can to get them off them again. But Jobseekers Allowance is not difficult to get onto, and providing you are actively seeking work (applying for a certain number of jobs every week, making sure you attend any interviews you are invited to, and not doing anything like turning up at the interview in a tracksuit) there's not really anything the Jobcentre can do to stop your benefit.


You obviously know nothing about Jobseekers Allowance, in 2011.

I know three people, two graduates and a middle-aged man who previously owned his own business, who've been kicked off JSA due to minor technicalities. If people this credible can't claim it, a 17-year-old, illiterate kid has no chance.

To claim JSA:

- You have to fill in a 50-page booklet and provide a dozen different documents.
- You have to attend weekly interviews. The longer that you're on the benefit, the more frequent and lengthy they become.
- You have to make worthwhile contact with 5 employers a week, this number rises with every two months that you're on the benefit.
- You have to demonstrate that you visit the relevant websites on a daily basis.
- You have to attend various patronising courses, which involve making towers out of rolled-up newspaper and being taught how to send an email. After a few months, these courses become full-time.
- After a couple of months of courses, compulsory, full-time "voluntary" work comes into play.
- It's illegal to leave a 20 mile radius of the JobCentre that you sign on at.
- If they find out that you weren't at home during working hours, at any point, you will be expected to explain why, in writing.
- The JobCentre are allowed to send your personal details to employers, which may or may not be suitable for you, without even informing you that it's been done. You get phonecalls off companies, that you've never heard of, asking you about jobs that you aren't equipped to do. It's your job to field them, not the Jobcentre's. Of course, you can be charged with benefit fraud if the JobCentre computer says that a job suits you, and you don't do everything in your power to get it. When I was claiming JSA, I got in trouble for telling a company that I couldn't interview for a job that involved a lot of driving. This was despite the fact that I don't drive. Computer didn't give a shit.

These are just the hurdles that I know of.

While we're on the subject of incapacity benefit, that claims process can take 12 months to complete. Most people with illnesses and disabilities get their benefit in a lump sum, long after they've already recovered. Not when they need it.

I've been on different benefits and I've had a couple of high-pressure jobs. My mum is permanently disabled and my dad was in politics for years. I've seen every side of the story. Having a job is 100 times easier than claiming benefits. This is what some people seem to be ignorant to.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Tenacious.C. said:


> If their kids are out there, then I'd suggest that they've not exactly raised them either. Too many parents refuse to be held responsible for the shits their kids have turned out to be.


tbf not _all_ the blame can be put on the parents. Some parents try there best and the Kids just turn out fucked up somehow.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Tenacious.C. said:


> If their kids are out there, then I'd suggest that they've not exactly raised them either. Too many parents refuse to be held responsible for the shits their kids have turned out to be.


Some people seem to think that how a kid turns out is the parent's fault 100%. Thing is, parents can't control who a child hangs out with and what they do in their teen years.


----------



## MKC (Oct 23, 2006)

So called riots in my area, shit got crazy


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

About the 50th time that video has been posted now.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Yahhhhlll, shit just got real.


----------

